# قرر الرئيس محمد مرسي بدعوة مجلس الشعب للإنعقاد وإلغاء قرار حله!!!!!!!!



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

*قرر الرئيس محمد مرسي بدعوة مجلس الشعب للإنعقاد وإلغاء قرار حله!!!!!!!!*







*أصدر الرئيس المصري الجديد محمد مرسي عصر الأحد قرارًا جمهوريًا رقم 11  لسنة 2012 بعودة مجلس الشعب المنتخب لممارسة اختصاصاته المنصوص عليها في  المادة 37 من الإعلان الدستوري وسحب قرار حله. 

كما ينص القرار  أيضًا علي إجراء انتخابات مبكرة لمجلس الشعب خلال 60 يومًا من تاريخ موافقة  الشعب علي الدستور الجديد والانتهاء من قانون مجلس الشعب. * *

وكانت  المحكمة الدستورية قضت في الـ14 من الشهر الماضي بحل مجلس الشعب بسبب  "بطلان مواد في القانون الانتخابي"، وقضت بعدم دستورية عدد من مواد قانون  الانتخابات التشريعية التي تعطي الأحزاب الحق في الترشح لثلث مقاعد مجلس  الشعب المخصصة للمستقلين والتي تجري الانتخابات عليها بالنظام الفردي. * *

وعلى  إثر قرار المحكمة الدستورية قرر القائد العام للقوات المسلحة المصرية  المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي قبيل تسليمه السلطة لمرسي الأسبوع قبل الماضي حل  البرلمان بشكل كامل.* *

يذكر أن انتخابات مجلس الشعب جرت نهاية العام  الماضي وبداية العام الحالي وفق نظام انتخابي معقد يخلط بين نظام القوائم  النسبية التي خصص لها ثلثا مقاعد مجلس الشعب ونظام الدوائر الفردية الذي  خصص له الثلث الباقي.* *

وحظي حزب الحرية والعدالة المنبثق عن جماعة  الاخوان المسلمين بالأكثرية في مجلس الشعب (أكثر من 40%) ويليه حزب النور  السلفي الذي يسيطر على قرابة 20% من مقاعد المجلس*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

*"  المستشارة تهانى الجبالى ما فعله الرئيس الجديــد يعتبر انتهاك للسيــادة  القانون وتوكــد هذه بداية الحرب بين سلطـات البلــد واكدت المستشارة تهانى  الجبـالى قرارت المحكمة الدستورية العليــا لا رجعه فيه وليس احد فوق  قرارت المحكمة الدستورية حتى لو كان رئيس الجمهورية موكدة ان الرئيس يستغل  حق ليس حقه وتوكد الان دخلنا دائرة تكسير العظام وما يحدث انتهاك صريح  للقانون وقالت لنرى من سوف يكسب فى هذه المرحلة ...*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

أبتدى الاستعبااااااط​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*هو الكلام ده حقيقى وبيحصل بجد !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2012)

*
قال المحامي والفقيه الدستوري عصام الإسلامبولي، تعليقًا على قرار رئيس  الجمهورية بسحب قرار المجلس العسكري بحل البرلمان وعودته لعقد جلساته بأن  هذا القرار يُعد اعتداءً على أحكام القضاء والمحكمة الدستورية العليا.

وعقب علم الإسلامبولي بالقرار رد قائلاً: "نعم ده اسمه اعتداء على أحكام  القضاء، وبعدين قرار المجلس العسكري بحل البرلمان مش قرار سلبي لأنه مستند  لتفسير المحكمة الدستورية العليا".

وتوقع الإسلامبولي أن يلجأ المجلس العسكري إلى محكمة القضاء الإداري ومن حق  تلك الأخيرة أن تلغي قرار رئيس الجمهورية لو وجدته غير دستوري وذلك بعد  الرجوع للدستورية العليا.


الأهرام
*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

جمال عيد




قال المحامي جمال عيد، مدير الشبكة العربية لمعلومات حقوق الإنسان، فى تعليقه على القرار الجمهورى بعودة مجلس الشعب مرة أخرى، إن قرار رئيس الجمهورية بعودة البرلمان سليم ويعتبر "ضربة معلم"، لأن الذى أصدر قرار الحل هو المشير حسين طنطاوى، وهذا غير قانونى، حتى لو أن المحكمة الدستورية العليا هي التي قضت بعدم دستورية القانون أو المادة التى قامت على أساسها انتخابات مجلس الشعب، لأن المنوط بتنفيذ قرار الحل هو مجلس الشعب نفسه وليس المجلس العسكرى.

بوابة الأهرام


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2012)

*خلى المجلس العسكرى يشرب مش هو اللى ركب الإخوان من بعد الثورة.
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*احسن خلى اللعب على المكشوف زهقنا من الاقنعه*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2012)

*دا كويس اللى حصل 

سنة ابوك زرقا يا مرسى 

بتعترض على احكام الدستورية يا طفل الشوارع


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2012)

*بكرى: قرار مرسى بعودة الشعب "فضيحة"*



*     كتب - حازم العبيدي: *
*     منذ 1 ساعة 8 دقيقة *

* أكد الكاتب الصحفي مصطفي بكري أن قرار د.محمد مرسي بعودة مجلس الشعب المنحل  هو "فضيحة" بمعني الكلمة وتحوي مخالفة للدستور والقانون – حسب وصفه-.*

* وأضاف بكري - في اتصال هاتفي لـ"بوابة الوفد" اليوم الأحد - ان هذا القرار  يمثل تحديا واضحا من قبل الرئيس للقضاء، خاصة أن هذا القرار سوف يدخل  البلاد في فوضي مشيرا إلى أن المحكمة الدستورية العليا لن تقف مكتوفة  الأيدي أمام مخالفة أحكامها وانها سوف تتخذ قرارات حاسمة للرد علي قرار  مرسي .*
* وأوضح بكري أنه شخصيا لن يعود الي المجلس المنحل وأنه يعتبر نفسه مستقيلا  لان مرسي اتخذ قرارا لم يستطع أن يتخذه مبارك عندما أصدرت المحكمة قرارا  بحل المجلس فكيف يجرؤ علي هذا القرار.*
* وكشف بكري ان قرار مرسي يؤكد ان جماعة الاخوان المسلمين هي التي تدير الامور في الرئاسة.*
* وكان د.محمد مرسى, الرئيس المنتخب قد أصدر قرارا جمهوريا عصر اليوم رقم 11  لعام 2012 بعودة مجلس الشعب وممارسة اختصاصاته المنصوص عليها من المادة 33  من الإعلان الدستورى.*

* المادة 2 سحب القرار رقم 350 الخاص بحل مجلس الشعب .*
* المادة 3 إجراء انتخابات مبكرة لمجلس الشعب خلال 60 يوم بدءا من تاريخ موافقة مجلس الشعب على الدستور الجديد.*
* المادة 4 ينشر القرار فى الجريدة الرسمية.*

* اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - بكرى: قرار مرسى بعودة الشعب "فضيحة"*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

*رئيس هيئة المفوضين بالدستورية العليا : قرار مرسى بعودة البرلمان منعدم*

                                             08-07-2012 - 4:58 PM​ 

 


​ قال المستشار طارق شبل رئيس هيئة المفوضين بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا فى  تصريح لوكالة أنباء ONA أنة لو صح قرار الرئيس مرسى بعودة البرلمان  للانعقاد والغاء قرار حلة فإن القرار يعتبر منعدم لأن المحكمة الدستورية  العليا حلتة بالفعل فكيف لة أن يأخذ قرار بإعادة مجلس منعدم أصلا كان حكم  الدستورية العليا بشأنة واضح وصريح وهو وجوب حلة.​ جدير بالذكر أن رئاسة الجمهورية أعلنت أن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس  الجمهورية قرر الغاء القرار السلبى بحل البرلمان وعودتة للعمل ,وتنظيم  انتخابات برلمانية بعد 60 يوما من اقرار الدستور الجديد.​


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

قرار غير ذكى منه , كدة بياكد ان مصلحة حزبه فوق الكل وانه متلقى لاوامر الجماعة لا غير


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

القرار ده استند على حاجتين مهمين جدا :
أولاً : المادة الثامنة من الاعلان الدستور اللى بتنص على أنه يحق لرئيس الجمهورية إستدعاء المجالس النيابية المنحلة فى اوقات الضرورة مع تحديد موعد للانتخابات
وهو ده اللى حصل بالظبط ...استدعى مجلس الشعب وحدد ميعاد للانتخابات

غير كده كمان فى اتفاقية دولية مصر موقعة عليها نصها انه لايجوز حل مجلس الشعب والمجالس النيابية عن طريق السلطات الاستثنائية ويتم حلها عن طريق الطرق القانونية المحددة لها بعد استفتاء المواطنين
والمجلس العسكرى سلطة استثنائية وليست سلطة شرعية غير كده هو لم يستفتلى الشعب فى حله


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2012)

حلو خليها تولع


----------



## Twin (8 يوليو 2012)

*طب واخبار مجلس نادي الزمالك المنحل ... ملوش حل عندك يا مرسي *​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

بعد القرار الجمهوري الكتاتني دعا الاعضاء لعقد الجلسة غداً 

على قناة الجزيرة المجلس العسكري قرار عودة مجلس الشعب قرار جمهوري وهو من صلاحيات رئيس الجمهورية


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 يوليو 2012)

*متابع اللعب مع الكبار
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*خلاص بقى يشوفوا شغلانه تانيه للمحكمه الدستوريه وقضاتها طالما احكامها مالهاش لازمه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*الخرنج شايف شغله ....... حد عارف يعنى ايه خرنج ......​*


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

يا جماعة القرار ده بيثبت لاوعى سياسى وفكرى , دى بشرة خير , نفس سيناريو البرلمان هيتكرر , الناس نفسها مع الوقت هتتأكد ان الإخوان لا ليهم فى ادارة ولا سياسة ولا يحزنون , ومصلحتهم اولا , اخرهم يلعبوا على وتر الدين وخلاص


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2012)

*هو مش ابن العبيطة دا حالف القسم على احترام " الدستور المكمل " الىل فيه ان السلطة التشريعية من حق المجلس العسكرى وحده لحين انتخاب مجلس شعب جديد

انت بتحشش يا مرسى 

عيب يا دلدول تسمع كلام السنكايح بتوعك هيودك فى ستين داهية انت جاهل صحيح بس حاول تظهر بدور المتعلم شوية 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*ممدوح حمزة يطالب الجيش بعزل مرسى ومنعه من دخول القصر الجمهورى *
*طالب الدكتور ممدوح حمزة القوات المسلحة "قائدى الجيوش والأسلحة"، بعزل الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية وتقديمه للمحاكمة، وذلك عقب القرار الذى أصدره اليوم بعودة مجلس الشعب وإلغاء قرار المجلس العسكرى بحل البرلمان.

وقال حمزة، خلال حسابه الخاص على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، " أطالب فورا القوات المسلحة (قائدى الجيوش والأسلحة) بعزل الرئيس محمد مرسى فورا وتقديمه للمحاكمة لتعديه على السلطة القضائية، ومنعه من دخول قصر الرئاسة إذا أرادوا لمصر أن تبقى دولة".*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2012)

*ابشروا فبعد ما تهور هذا الجربوع تربية الاخوان على سيادة القانون فالانقلاب على اشباه الدلاديل اتى لا محالة

ولو راجل يفضل على موقفه وميترجاعش فيه ويستحمل 

حفرت قبركم بنفسكم يا كلاب حسن البنا طول عمركم اغبياء ومتخلفين  
*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

*اخبار #مصر | الإسلامبولي: قرار مرسي خيانة للقسم الجمهوري و"غباء سياسي" #ENN #Egypt*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*قرر المجلس العسكرى عقد اجتماع طارئ مساء اليوم، وذلك لمناقشة قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب.*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

* د. جابر نصار: قرار مرسى بعودة البرلمان "فُجر" لم يقدر عليه مبارك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*وصف النائب مصطفى بكرى قرار رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد بالفضيحة، وقال فى تصريحات لـ "اليوم السابع": إن هذا يوم أسود فى تاريخ مصر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*"السادات": قرار عودة مجلس الشعب انقلاب على الشرعية*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

*المستشار رجائي عطية: إن مجلس الشعب لن يرجع لأن هذا القرار الجمهوري منعدم لأن الرئيس لايملك أداة أو شرعية إصداره.
  وأضاف المستشار عطية أن رئيس الجمهورية ليس له سلطة التشريع بموجب الإعلان الدستوري المكمل.*


----------



## zezza (8 يوليو 2012)

لو المجلس العسكرى ما اخدش اجراء ضد الهبل اللى بيحصل ده 
يبقى الكلام اللى اتقال على اخوانية  الجيش صحيح و ان الطبخة اتظبط على مقاس الاخوان مظبوط 
و الاخوان والجيش ايد واحدة ......


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

عاجل جدا - اللواء ممدوح شاهيـــن : " يقول ما  فعله الرئيس الجديد مخالف للقانون والدستور ولا قرارات على قرارات المحكمة  الدستورية العليا وقال كنا نتوقع الصدام ولكن ليس فى هذا الوقت القصير وقال  الصدام وشيك ولا احد فوق القانــون وعودة مجلـس الشعب هو اختبار حقيقــى  للجيش و القضـاء وقال حذرنا من عودة مجلــس الشعب من قبل ولكن من الواضح ان  هناك تحديات اخرى لا نعرف معناها وهى محاولة الغاء الاعلان الدســتورى  المكمل​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*قرر المجلس العسكري عقد اجتماع طارئ مساء اليوم وذلك لمناقشة قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*قال الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب الحرية والعدالة – الذراع السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين – إن قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية المنتخب بدعوة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد، يؤكد على رفض انتقال السلطة التشريعية إلى المجلس العسكرى، وعلاجاً لفراغ السلطة التشريعية، خاصة فى ظل بعض القضايا الخطيرة مثل اعتماد الموازنة.

وتابع البلتاجى، فى تصريحات له اليوم، أن أهم ما يؤكده القرار هو أن انتقال السلطة من المجلس العسكرى إلى الرئيس المنتخب فى اتجاهه الحقيقى، ويحق للرئيس المنتخب معالجة ما شاب الفترة الماضية من قرارات.

وأوضح البلتاجى، أن ربط القرار بعقد انتخابات خلال 60 يوما من الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، يحصن الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور من أى محاولات لإعاقة عملها، وأضاف أن تعهد "مرسى" قبل إعلان نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية بتجميد العمل بالإعلان الدستورى المكمل فى طريقه للتنفيذ الكامل من خلال آليات متوازنة*


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2012)

مجرد سؤال حل مجلس الشعب  قرار سياسى فقط
ام انة تم من خلال القانون والدستور


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*

أكد المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا السابق أن قرار الرئيس بحل البرلمان غير قانوني ولا يستند على أي نص قانوني ، وأنه مخالف للإعلان الدستوري وقوانين الدولة التي أقسم الرئيس على إحترامها .

 وعن الإجراءات القانونية التي يمكن اتخاذها حيال هذا القرار قال سلطان أن الحكم الفيصل الأن في يد المحكمة الإدارية وهي التي ستفصل في العمل بقرار الرئيس من عدمه.
 ومن جانبه، طالب ممدوح حمزة عبر حسابة الخاص على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى القوات المسلحة بعزل مرسى فورا وتقديمة للمحاكمة وذلك بسبب تعدية على السلطة القضائية. كما طالب بمنع مرسي من الدخول إلى القصر الرئاسى إذا ارادوا أن تبقى مصر دولة.
 بينما أوضح محمد نور فرحات الفقية الدستوري أن قرار عودة مجلس الشعب للعمل سيؤدى إلى تصادم بين سلطات ثلاث هى سلطة رئيس الجمهورية وسلطة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وسلطة المحكمة الدستورية العليا.
 وأكد فى تصريحات لوكالة أنباء "أونا" أنه كان يفضل أن يتريث الرئيس مرسى قبل اتخاذ هذا القرار وأن يسعى لخلق توافق اولا بين كل مؤسسات الدولة. وأوضح أنه كان على مرسي أن يستعين بالجمعية العمومية لمجلس الدولة قبل اتخاذ هذا القرار وفقا للمادة 32 من قانون مجلس الدولة.
 وقال فرحات أن هذا القرار قد يتعرض للإلغاء إذا طعن علية أمام مجلس الدولة، وأكد نور فرحات أن القرار باطل لثلاثة أسباب اولها هو أنه مخالف لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحل البرلمان باعتبار البرلمان باطلا منذ قيامه. وثانيا أن أحكام المحكمة الدستورية العليا بمجرد نشرها فى الجريدة الرسمية تلزم جميع سلطات الدولة بتنفيذها.
 وثالثا أن القرار هو اعتداء من سلطة رئيس الجمهورية على سلطة الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور إذ ألزمها ضمنا بوضع نص فى الدستور ينص على إجراء انتخابات تشريعية عقب إقرار الدستور ب60 يوما*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2012)

*استعد للتخريم يا مرسى

هو انت ياض يا مرسى مش قعدت مع المشير قبل النتيجة وقالك عايز نعلنك رئيس تحافظ على الاعلان الدستورى المكمل وتمشى بموجبه

وقولت علم يا بيه بس والنبى ابقى رئيس 

تقوم اول ما تبقى رئيس يا اهبل تتحداهم

دول هيخرموك 
*


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2012)

انا قلت ان الصدام قادم لا محالة
بس متوقعتش بالسرعة دى صراحة


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *استعد للتخريم يا مرسى
> 
> هو انت ياض يا مرسى مش قعدت مع المشير قبل النتيجة وقالك عايز نعلنك رئيس تحافظ على الاعلان الدستورى المكمل وتمشى بموجبه
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا دوكتور أنت أكتر شخص بيضحكني ^_^
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

*اخر اخبار الثورة | "البلتاجى": تجميد العمل بالإعلان الدستورى فى طريقه للتنفيذ الكامل*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2012)

*خيرت الشاطر قاله اتحداهم وانا هطلعلك العيال بتوعى يحاربوا معاك

فى حد يتحدى جيش بلده يا اهبل طيب اتحدى الداخلية اتحدى ام احمد اتحدى احمد اتحدى المرشد نفسه

تتحدى الجيش 

وسعت منه اوى 
*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

*صفق  أعضاء مجلس الشورى، خلافاً للقواعد المعمول بها في جلساته في تعبير عن  الفرحة العارمة بعد أن تلا الدكتور أحمد فهمي رئيس مجلس الشورى القرار  الجمهوري الخاص بعودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد وسحب القرار السابق بحله .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*اعتبر حافظ أبو سعدة، رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان، الأحد، أن قرار الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، بإلغاء قرار حل مجلس الشعب، هو «انتهاك لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا»، حسب قوله.

وقال «أبو سعدة»، في صفحته على «تويتر»، «قرار رئيس الجمهورية بعودة البرلمان انتهاك لحكم المحكمة الدستورية، وتضمن القرار عرض الدستور على المجلس، يعنى جعله فوق الجمعية الدستورية
*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

*حقوقيون : قرار #مرسي بعودة #البرلمان غير دستوري وقد يعرضه للمحاكمة و يبطل قسمه الرئاسي لــ"حنثه باليمين"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*هاجم النائب البرلماني أبو العز الحريري قرار رئيس الجهورية محمد مرسي بعودة البرلمان, وقال الحريري إن قرار الرئيس قرار باطل مؤكدا انه سيقوم غدا برفع دعوى ضد قرار رئيس الجمهورية أمام الإدارية العليا مشيرا إلى أن العقد باطل ولا يجوز لمرسي إعادته من جديد .
 وأضاف الحريري أن قرار عوده مجلس الشعب يشبه "إعطاء الشرعية لزواج  المحارم" الذي ليس له اى صفة شرعية ولا قانونية , مشيرا إلى أن عدم احترام مرسي للدستور وللقضاء ينذر بعواقب وخيمة وطالبه بالانصياع لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا التي تعتبر أحكامها في جميع دول العالم أحكام مقدسة ولا يمكن الرجوع فيها .
  وأضاف الحريري أن البرلمان سبق وحل بنفس الأسباب من الدستورية العليا ولم يأت أحد ويعترض علي الأحكام أو يضرب بها عرض الحائط متجاهلا جميع القوانين والدساتير .
 وأشار إلى أن دعوة الكتاتني لانعقاد البرلمان باطلة لأنه ليس من حقه وهو مواطن عادي بحكم الدستورية العليا أن يدعو أعضاء عادين إلى الانعقاد في مجلس الشعب لان العقد الذي أتى من خلال مجلس الشعب باطل وقانون عودته باطل أيضا .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يوليو 2012)

قرار خاطىء 100% الرئيس ينتهك القانون  ماذا يعمل عامة الشعب انها مصيبة كبيرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*طالب الدكتور خالد أبو بكر عضو الاتحاد الدولى للمحامين، من قضاة المحكمة الدستورية، تقديم استقالة جماعية من مناصبهم، اعتراضا منهم على عدم احترام رئيس الجمهورية لأحكامهم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*أكد محمد ابو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب ان عددا من القوى السياسية بصدد عقد اجتماع مع عدد من كبار فقهاء القانون والدستور لبحث الاسانيد القانونية التى اعتمد عليها الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية فى اصدار قراره بسحب قرار المجلس العسكري بحل البرلمان وعودته لعقد جلساته.

واضاف ابو حامد - فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد" اليوم الأحد - أن الاجتماع سيناقش مدى قانونية القرار الذى أصدره الرئيس اليوم.
 وكان النائب محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب، قد اكد أنه يتمنى قبل صدور قرار المحكمة الدستورية العليا حل البرلمان، معتبرًا مجلس الشعب الحالي «لا يليق بمصر».
 وقال أبو حامد في تغريدة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «تويتر»،: «صباح حل البرلمان إن شاء الله، حتى يأتي لمصر برلمان يليق بتاريخها العظيم وإن لم أكن فيه»، مضيفا: «الشعب يريد حل البرلمان».*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*أكد الدكتور محمد أبو الغار رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، إن قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب المنحل إهدارا لسلطة المحكمة وهذه سابقة خطيرة  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*مايكل منير: قرار الرئيس بعودة مجلس الشعب يؤكد عدم احترامه للقانون*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

*"البلتاجى": تجميد العمل بالإعلان الدستورى فى طريقه للتنفيذ الكامل

 الأحد، 8 يوليو 2012 - 18:10
 الدكتور محمد البلتاجى الدكتور محمد البلتاجى

 كتبت نور على ونورا فخرى
 Add to Google

 قال الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب الحرية والعدالة –  الذراع السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين – إن قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس  الجمهورية المنتخب بدعوة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد، يؤكد على رفض انتقال السلطة  التشريعية إلى المجلس العسكرى، وعلاجاً لفراغ السلطة التشريعية، خاصة فى ظل  بعض القضايا الخطيرة مثل اعتماد الموازنة.

 وتابع البلتاجى، فى  تصريحات له اليوم، أن أهم ما يؤكده القرار هو أن انتقال السلطة من المجلس  العسكرى إلى الرئيس المنتخب فى اتجاهه الحقيقى، ويحق للرئيس المنتخب معالجة  ما شاب الفترة الماضية من قرارات.

 وأوضح البلتاجى، أن ربط القرار  بعقد انتخابات خلال 60 يوما من الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، يحصن  الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور من أى محاولات لإعاقة عملها، وأضاف أن تعهد  "مرسى" قبل إعلان نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية بتجميد العمل بالإعلان  الدستورى المكمل فى طريقه للتنفيذ الكامل من خلال آليات متوازنة. 
*



اليوم السابع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يوليو 2012)

*قرار خاطىء يا مرسى*

قرار عودة مجلس الشعب قرار خاطىء جدا وهو اهدار لحكم اعلى محكمة فى مصر وهى المحكمة الدستورية العليا وعدم احترام للاحكام القضائية
مرسى وعد باختيار نواب من خارج حزب الحرية والعدالة وحتى الان لم يتم ذلك
وعد مرسى باختيار شخصية وطنية مستقلة يكون رئيس للوزراء وحتى الان لم يتم
وعد مرسى باحترام احكام القضاء وهو ينتهك احكام القضاء 
مرسى هو نسخة من مبارك  ظننا انه رجل وطنى ولكنه يسير خلف المرشد والشاطر
مرسى انهزم يارجالة


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قرر المجلس العسكري عقد اجتماع طارئ مساء اليوم وذلك لمناقشة قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب.*


مؤامرة على الشرعية

يجب القبض على المجلس العسكرى ومحاسبته

الشرعية فى مصر شيئين منتخبين رغم أنف كل حاقد

مجلس الشعب والدكتور مرسى

هذا هو الحق 
 وإن علا صوت الباطل​


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

> هذا هو الحق
> وإن علا صوت الباطل


هذا رأيك الشخصى , ما تعتبره حق بالنسبة لغيرك هو باطل وان علا صوته


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يوليو 2012)

*بس ياض يا اخوانى يا متعصب

مجلس الشعب اتحل غصب عنك وعن جماعتك

ورئيسك الدلدول حلف القسم على احترام الاعلان الدستورى ولو محترموش هياخد بالصرمة فوق دماخه


*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

*هل وجدت حجة دستورية لحل مجلس الشعب ؟؟*​


----------



## V mary (8 يوليو 2012)

*عادي طول عمرهم بيقولوا كلمة ويرجعوا فيها مش جديدة وكل دة كان متوقع آمال الناس فاكرة تقدم ودول عالم اول انسوا سوف نظل من دول العالم الثامن​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2012)

أنا شايفة ان مرسى لازم يسيب الكرسى
لم يصدر قرار يفيد الشعب منذ ان تسلم السلطه
كل قراراته تفيد تمكين حزبه من الهيمنه على مصر بأكملها
المفروض المجلس العسكر ى والدستوريه العليا  يكون لهم وقفة تمنعه من التمادى فى مثل هذه الانتهاكات


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*نادى قضاة إسكندرية: قرار عودة البرلمان انهيار للدولة*


----------



## Twin (8 يوليو 2012)

*بصراحة ... أنا شيفه قرار ممتاز *

*هو أه خروج عن الشرعية ... وخيانة للقسم الدستوري ... وأنتهاك لأحكام القضاء ... ووقاحة*

*بس بصراحة عجبني ... هو بكدة بكد ... وبغض النظر عن أنتماءه وولاءه للمرشد ولجماعة الأخوان ... وعن النتائج القادمة التي ستتوالي عليه الي خلعه :act23:*

*بس هو كدة ... عنتر ,,, وشال سيفه :budo:*
*ومش هيهدي الا لما يبقي هو وسليمان الحلبي جنب بعض في كتب الدراسات الأجتماعية لسنة رابعة أبتدائي عند ابلة عواطف :smile01*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*عضو مجلس الشعب الاسبق .. علاء عبد المنعم :
نحن الآن في عزبة الاخوان .. واذا تم تطبيق قرار مرسى فيجب علي الذكور أن يتحولو الي نساء *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*قضاة الدستورية العليا يقررون إنعقاد اجتماع طارئ للجمعية العمومية لقضاة المحكمة الدستورية العليا للرد على قرار "مرسي" بعودة البرلمان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*البرادعي علي تويتر ...

القرار التنفيذى بعودة البرلمان هو إهدار للسلطة القضائية ودخول مصر فى غيبوبة دستورية وصراع بين السلطات. لك الله يا مصر!*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

دستورياً ... مرسي لم يتعرض لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا ... مرسي لم يتعرض لأحكام القضاء ... مرسي فقط سحب القرار التنفيذي للمجلس العسكري بحل البرلمان ... 
قرار المجلس العسكري بحل البرلمان لم يكن سليما لأنه كان لابد من إجراء استفتاء على حل البرلمان ... وبالتالي مرسي لغى هذا القرار غير السليم ... وقرر احترام قانون المحكمة الدستورية وحل البرلمان بالفعل لكن بعد وضع الدستور

القرار سليم مائة بالمائة ... ودُرس كثيرا قبل صدوره ... ومرسي له ألف سلام وتحية


----------



## Twin (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> دستورياً ... مرسي لم يتعرض لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا ... مرسي لم يتعرض لأحكام القضاء ... مرسي فقط سحب القرار التنفيذي للمجلس العسكري بحل البرلمان ...
> قرار المجلس العسكري بحل البرلمان لم يكن سليما لأنه كان لابد من إجراء استفتاء على حل البرلمان ... وبالتالي مرسي لغى هذا القرار غير السليم ... وقرر احترام قانون المحكمة الدستورية وحل البرلمان بالفعل لكن بعد وضع الدستور
> 
> القرار سليم مائة بالمائة ... ودُرس كثيرا قبل صدوره ... ومرسي له ألف سلام وتحية



*مش فاهم ...... يعنى أيه لم يتعرض لحكم المحكمة الدستورية بل سحب القرار التنفيذى ..... ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2012)

*"الوفد" يدعو لحشد كافة القوى لإلغاء قرار مرسى بعودة البرلمان

السيد البدوى السيد البدوى

كتب أمين صالح
دعا المكتب التنفيذى لحزب الوفد الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، إلى إعادة النظر فى قرار عودة البرلمان، كما يدعو لحشد كافة القوى والقطاعات من أجل إلغاء هذا القرار والعودة للشرعية.

واجتمع المكتب التنفيذى لحزب الوفد، برئاسة الدكتور السيد البدوى رئيس الوفد، واستعرض قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 11 بتاريخ 8/7/2012، والذى احتوى فى مضمونه عودة مجلس الشعب لعقد جلساته، وممارسة اختصاصاته بما يشكل عدواناً واضحاً على حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا التى قضت ببطلان مجلس الشعب، واعتباره والعدم سواء منذ انتخابه.

وأكد الحزب فى بيان أصدره مساء اليوم الأحد، أن هذا القرار الجمهورى يهدم جزءاً أصيلاً من أركان الدولة المصرية، وهو احترام القانون وسيادته على الجميع، كما يمثل أيضاً انتهاكاً لاستقلال القضاء وقدسية أحكامه.

وأعلن المكتب التنفيذى للحزب رفضه لمضمون القرار، كما عبر عن دهشته من توقيت إصداره، والذى جاء عقب انتخابات رئاسية ناجحة، وإتمام تسليم السلطة لرئيس مدنى أعادت لمصر ريادتها، والتى تتناسب مع حضارة وثقافة وتاريخ هذا البلد العظيم.

وتابع الحزب: "نحن فى توقيت نحتاج فيه جميعاً إلى توحيد الصف، وتوجيه طاقة الجميع إلى إعادة بناء مصر الجديدة التى سقط من أجلها الشهداء فى ثورة 25 يناير، ولكن كانت المفاجأة، فبدلاً من التركيز على تحقيق الاستقرار السياسى والمجتمعى، صدر هذا القرار الذى يحدث حالة من الجدل والخلاف، ويزيد من الفوضى والصراع.


اليوم السابع​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*مصر الثورة" يرفع دعوى قضائية لوقف تنفيذ قرار رئيس الجمهورية بعودة البرلمان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*الإسلامبولي: قرار مرسي خيانة للقسم الجمهوري و"غباء سياسي"*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

القضية اللي كانت مقدمة للمحكمة الدستورية العليا فيما يخص ثلث البرلمان اللي هو الثلث الفردي والحكم صدر في حدود هذا الثلث المجلس العسكري حل البرلمان كله بدليل ان المحامي اللي كان مقدم الدعوة امام المحكمة الدستورية العليا رفع قضية تانية بانه كان عايز حل الثلث فقط وليس حل الكل كما فعل المجلس العسكري والمفروض ان مجلس الشعب يحل باستفتاء شعبي المجلس العسكري تخطى هذه الخطوة وحل مجلس الشعب كله بدون استفتاء رئيس الجمهورية رجع التلتين القانوني وهيعمل انتخابات مجلس شعب بعد الدستور بـــ 60 يوم يعني مفيش اعتداء على قرار المحكمة


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*أكد محمد البلتاجي عضو مجلس الشعب، الأمين العام لحزب الحرية والعدالة، أن تهاني الجبالي نائبة رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا سوف تتحمل مسئولية تصريحاتها الغير منضبطة، والتي أكدت فيها ضرورة تقديم مرسي للمحاكمة نتيجة مخالفة أحكام القضاء، في الوقت الذي أستبعد فيه أن يتحقق ذلك، مؤكداً أن المجلس العسكري عقلاني ولن يدخل مصر في هذا النفق.
 مضيفاً أن مرسي استخدم سلطاته الذي أستمدها من الإعلان المكمل للدستور الذي أصدره المجلس العسكري، ولكنه عاد في خضم حديثه ليناقض نفسه ويعلن أن هذا الإعلان المكمل غير دستوري، مشيراً أن عودة المجلس جاء لمنع الفراغ السياسي لمصر.
 جدير بالذكر أن ألجبالي كانت قد صرحت في وقت سابق اليوم بضرورة تقديم مرسي للمحاكمة العاجلة لمخالفته لإحكام القضاء.*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

المستشار ماهر البحيري رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا الجديد: قرار الرئيس لا يتعارض مع حكم المحكمة ... وقراره صحيح تماما.

المصريون 
عاطف البنا وجمال عيد وثروت بدوي واحمد مكي قالوا نفس الكلام ومعروف مصداقيتهم على عكس فاروق سلطان وتهاني الجبالي


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> القضية اللي كانت مقدمة للمحكمة الدستورية العليا فيما يخص ثلث البرلمان اللي هو الثلث الفردي والحكم صدر في حدود هذا الثلث المجلس العسكري حل البرلمان كله بدليل ان المحامي اللي كان مقدم الدعوة امام المحكمة الدستورية العليا رفع قضية تانية بانه كان عايز حل الثلث فقط وليس حل الكل كما فعل المجلس العسكري والمفروض ان مجلس الشعب يحل باستفتاء شعبي المجلس العسكري تخطى هذه الخطوة وحل مجلس الشعب كله بدون استفتاء رئيس الجمهورية رجع التلتين القانوني وهيعمل انتخابات مجلس شعب بعد الدستور بـــ 60 يوم يعني مفيش اعتداء على قرار المحكمة



*لا يجوز ذلك لأن هذا الثلث الغير قانونى كان له تأثير فى التصويت فى قرارات المجلس .... وبالتالى قراراته تعتبر باطلة

ثانيا الأعضاء الحزبيين الذين خرجوا نتيجة العوار القانونى .... حرموا من الترشيح على القوائم لترشحهم على الفردى ... وبذلك فقدوا فرصة دخول المجلس نتيجة ذلك ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> المستشار ماهر البحيري رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا الجديد: قرار الرئيس لا يتعارض مع حكم المحكمة ... وقراره صحيح تماما.
> 
> المصريون
> عاطف البنا وجمال عيد وثروت بدوي واحمد مكي قالوا نفس الكلام ومعروف مصداقيتهم على عكس فاروق سلطان وتهاني الجبالي



*بلاش نحط اراء الأخوان ..... لانهم اصحاب مصلحة ..... فين رابط رأى المستشار ماهر البحيرى .... *


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا يجوز ذلك لأن هذا الثلث الغير قانونى كان له تأثير فى التصويت فى قرارات المجلس .... وبالتالى قراراته تعتبر باطلة
> 
> ثانيا الأعضاء الحزبيين الذين خرجوا نتيجة العوار القانونى .... حرموا من الترشيح على القوائم لترشحهم على الفردى ... وبذلك فقدوا فرصة دخول المجلس نتيجة ذلك ....*



كل الفقهاء القانونيين قالوا ان جميع القوانين التي سنها مجلس الشعب سواء حل ثلثه او كله سارية ولا تكون باطلة


----------



## Twin (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> كل الفقهاء القانونيين قالوا ان جميع القوانين التي سنها مجلس الشعب سواء حل ثلثه او كله سارية ولا تكون باطلة



*كلا لم يحدث .... الفقهاء قالو لو تم حل المجلس .... فقراراته لن تكون باطلة ... لكن لو تم حل الثلث فقط فالتصويت سيكون به عوار ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


>



*هههههههههههههههه هو علاء الرقاصى هو المتحدث الرسمى للمستشار ماهر ...؟؟*


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

الاسوانى بيطبل خلاص !


----------



## Twin (8 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه هو علاء الرقاصى هو المتحدث الرسمى للمستشار ماهر ...؟؟*


*يا عمنا خلي الناس تقول :smile01*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يا عمنا خلي الناس تقول :smile01*​



*رفض المستشار ماهر البحيري، رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، التعليق على قرار الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية بعودة البرلمان الى الانعقاد .

وأكتفي البحيري في تصريحات خاصة ل''مصراوي'' بالتأكيد على أن حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا ببطلان تشكيل مجلس الشعب بهيئته الحالية ملزم للجميع بما فيهم رئيس الجمهورية .

كانت المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد أصدرت حكمها بعدم دستورية قانون انتخابات مجلس الشعب لانتقاصه من حقوق الافراد فى الترشح على دوائر الفردي وهو ما يترتب عليه بطلان تشكيل المجلس بهيئته الحالية الا أن الدكتور مرسى قرر دعوة البرلمان للانعقاد والدعوة لانتخابات جديدة خلال 60 يوم من الإنتهاء من صياغة الدستور
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*قال ثروت الخرباوى القيادى السابق بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين إن قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى بعودة البرلمان للانعقاد يخالف كل الأعراف القانونية والدستورية ،وأن تصرف الرئيس خارج نطاق سلطاته واستند إلى الإعلان الدستورى الذى لم يعطه هذا الحق ولا توجد أى مادة فى هذه الاعلان تعطيه الحق فى الالتفاف على أحكام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، فالقضاء مؤسسة مستقلة ولا يجوز للسلطة التنفيذية التى على رأسها الرئيس أن تعتدى على السلطة القضائية.

وأشار الخرباوى إلى أن الرئيس الذى يصدر مثل هذه القرارات لا يحترم شعبه ومؤسساته القضائية، مشيرا الى ان مبارك لم يجرؤ ان يفعل ذلك ويهين اعلى هيئة قضائية فى الدولة رغم جبروته، لافتا الى ان مرسى تفوق على مبارك فى اهانة مؤسسات القضاء .

واضاف الخرباوى الى ان الشعب اذا صمت على هذه القرار فانهم يحكمون على بلادنا بانها لم تنجب رجالا ، وقال فى تصريحات" لصدى البلد" بأن الرئيس الذى لا يحترم القضاء عليه أن يقدم استقالته، وينبغى على الرئيس أن يعود إلى كهوف جماعة الإخوان التى أتت به، واصفا قرارات الجماعة بالجنونية والرئيس مرسى يسير على طريقهم .

تابع الخرباوى بأن القرار تصرف معدم وإدارى لا يرقى إلى مرتبة القرار وأن الرئيس بهذا القرار وضع مسمارا فى نعشه .

وأشار إلى ان العسكرى وافق على هذه القرارليضع حبلا على رقبة مرسى ويرسم نهاية لمرسى فى الحكم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*اللعبة الحقيرة تستكمل حلقاتها: رصد| بعد دعوات انتشرت علي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، بدء التجمعات في ميدان التّحرير الآن، تأييدًا لقرار الرئيس بعودة مجلس الشّعب للانعقاد*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2012)

*غدًا.. جمعية عمومية طارئة للدستورية

المحكمة الدستورية العليا

قال المستشار ماهر سامي نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا والمتحدث الرسمي لها: إن المستشار ماهر البحيري رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، دعا إلى عقد اجتماع طارئ للجمعية العامة للمحكمة صباح غد "الاثنين"، وذلك في أعقاب صدور القرار الجمهوري بعودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد.

وأشار المستشار سامي إلى أن الاجتماع الطارئ للجمعية العامة للمحكمة الدستورية العليا يأتي للتداول ودراسة الموقف الدستوري من كافة جوانبه في ظل القرار الجمهوري الصادر اليوم بشأن دعوة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - غدًا.. جمعية عمومية طارئة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اللعبة الحقيرة تستكمل حلقاتها: رصد| بعد دعوات انتشرت علي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، بدء التجمعات في ميدان التّحرير الآن، تأييدًا لقرار الرئيس بعودة مجلس الشّعب للانعقاد*



*رجالتهم جاهزين مبيضيعوش وقت على الاتوبيسات واشحن وكله بتمنه 50 جنيه للنفر مش شويه خلى الغلابه تدوق اللحمه
الاخوان بتحرق مصر النهارده ضربه قاضيه للقضاء والدور الجاى على الصحافه الشورى خلاص بيرتب لتعيين رؤوساء التحرير
والله يرحمك يا ام الدنيا ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*هناك انباء عن ان المشير طنطاوي أمر بإلغاء الإجازات لافراد القوات المسلحة ورفع حالة الطوراىء ..
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*حسام عيسى: قرار رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب ازدراء للدستور والقضاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*حزب المحافظين: قرار مرسى إعلان رسمى بالولاء التام لجماعة الإخوان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*نائب رئيس محكمة النقض: إعادة انعقاد مجلس الشعب لطمة للقضاء.. وجميع قراراته القادمة «منعدمة».*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

وقت تصفيه الحسابات​


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

يا رب الجيش ينقلب على الاسلاميين ويتم اقصائهم الى الابد


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*بكرى للميس الحديدي على ال cbc
المجلس عاد بقرار من مجلس شورى الاخوان الذى كان منعقد بالامس 
وعاد بطلب من امريكا 
شوفتوا أهو مرسى طلع مظلوم والقرار مش قراره !!!!*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2012)

*علق اللواء ممدوح شاهين، عضو المجلس العسكري وممثل القوات المسلحة فى الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور، علي قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي بعودة مجلس الشعب ودعوته للانعقاد مجدداً، من خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج ''من الميدان'' المذاع علي قناة التحرير قائلاً:''كنا نتوقع الصدام بين الرئيس المنتخب والجيش وسلطته التشريعية والقضاء ولكنه جاء مبكراً على غير المتوقع.
وكان المجلس العسكري قد عقد اجتماع لبحث تداعيات هذا القرار، وتعتبر تصريحات شاهين هي أول تعليق من أعضاء المجلس علي قرار عودة البرلمان، في الوقت الذي يتوقع فيه الخبراء صدام حتمي بين الرئيس والعسكري قد يكون هذا القرار أحد أسبابه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*حصلت " الفجر " على صورة من القرار الجمهوري، الخاص بعودة مجلس الشعب، وإلغاء قرار المجلس العسكري بحله، وذلك بعد نشره في الجريدة الرسمية ( الوقائع المصرية ).

الجريدة الرسمية نشرت القرار بتاريخ اليوم، وذلك يوم صدور القرار، بما يعني أن القرار يكون قد صدر في وقت سابق.*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*صرح المستشار ماهر البحيرى، رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، بأنه لا صحة لما نشرته بعض المواقع الإخبارية، بشأن موافقته على قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى بإلغاء قرار حل مجلس الشعب.

وقال البحيرى في تصريحات صحفية إن المحكمة الدستورية العليا ستعقد، صباح غدٍ الإثنين، اجتماعًا للجمعية العمومية لبحث الموقف حيال القرار.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2012)

*أكد المرشح الخاسر فى الإنتخابات الرئاسية السابقة السياسى حمدين صباحى أن قرار رئيس الجمهورية إهدار لسيادة القانون , وانه يرفضه كما رفض هيمنة المجلس العسكرى .
وقد كتب حمدين عبر صفحته الخاصة بموقع التواصل الإجتماعى تغريدة جاء بها " قرار اعادة البرلمان تعدى على أحكام القضاء واهدار لدولة سيادة القانون.نرفض سعى اى طرف للسيطرة على سلطة التشريع كما رفضنا سيطرة المجلس العسكرى " .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يا رب الجيش ينقلب على الاسلاميين ويتم اقصائهم الى الابد



*وهنا سيحدث صدام دموى كما فى سوريا ...... الكلاب مالية الشوارع*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

كشفت "بوابة الأهرام" 

أن الفريق القانوني الذي أعد قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي، بعودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد رغم حكم حله من المحكمة الدستورية، استند في حيثياته على أن المحكمة الدستورية في هذا الحكم تجاوزت اختصاصها. 



وقال مصدر وثيق الصلة بمن صاغوا القرار لـ"بوابة الأهرام" 

إن القرار استند على أن المادة 49 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية تنص على أن سلطة المحكمة تقتصر على الحكم ببطلان النصوص القانونية أو تأييد صحتها ولا تمتد سلطتها لموضوع الدعاوى المتعلقة بتلك النصوص القانونية. 

وأكمل، أن قرار مرسي أيضا استند على أن الحيثيات الخاصة بحكم حل البرلمان،

غير مرتبطة بمنطوق الحكم، حيث إن المنطوق يقضي ببطلان مواد قانون انتخابات مجلس الشعب فيما يخص الثلث الفردي، بينما الحيثيات تنصرف إلى بطلان مواد انتخاب المجلس كله. 


وأوضح المصدر، 

أن من بين حيثيات قرار مرسي أيضًا أن مصر وقعت على معاهدات دولية تحصن المجالس التشريعية المنتخبة وتمنع تغول السلطة القضائية عليها، ومنها الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان الذي يسمح للشعوب بتبني نظم انتخابية خاطئة طالما أن تلك إرادتها. 


أضاف المصدر أن القرار استند أيضا إلى أن الاتفاقيات الدولية تنص على أنه لا يجوز حل المجالس المنتخبة من قبل السلطات الاستثنائية، والمجلس العسكري كان سلطة استثنائية. 


وختم بأن القرار أيضا استند على أن الإعلان الدستوري يعطي الرئيس صلاحية استدعاء المجالس النيابية المنتخبة لأداء مهمة محددة لحين الدعوة لانتخابات جديدة.

بوابة الأهرام


----------



## ahraf ayad (8 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *استعد للتخريم يا مرسى
> 
> هو انت ياض يا مرسى مش قعدت مع المشير قبل النتيجة وقالك عايز نعلنك رئيس تحافظ على الاعلان الدستورى المكمل وتمشى بموجبه
> 
> ...





انا شايف العكس مع احترامى ليك ان دة جزء من التفاق بين الاخوان والجيش 
الجزء الول ان مرسى يبقى الريس والطبخة تمت الجزء التانى المجلس يرجع والطبخة لسة على النار شوية وتستوى اما بقي الهمبكة بتاعت الجيش والمجلس انعقد والافلام دى طلعت هندى زى اللي قبل النتيجة بالضبط شوفنا اللى عملة الجيش والحشود قولنا بس شفيق طلع طنطاوى وضحك علينا وطلع لنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مرسى مش لسانة ولسة ياما فى المطبخ


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

*بدأت دولة سيادة الباذنجان ...وكل عام وأنتم ...*


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

المهم ان الشعب المصرى فى انتخابات مجلش الشعب الجديدة : هيجيب الاخوان تانى !! , غبى ومتخلف ويعملها !!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 يوليو 2012)

> Critic قال:
> 
> 
> > غبى ومتخلف ويعملها !!


 
شكرا أستاذ كريتك على الشتيمة


----------



## ahraf ayad (8 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يا رب الجيش ينقلب على الاسلاميين ويتم اقصائهم الى الابد



للاسف مش حايحصل الاتنين مطبخيهنا سواااااااااااااا


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> كشفت "بوابة الأهرام"
> 
> أن الفريق القانوني الذي أعد قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي، بعودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد رغم حكم حله من المحكمة الدستورية، استند في حيثياته على أن المحكمة الدستورية في هذا الحكم تجاوزت اختصاصها.
> 
> ...



*وهذا هو المطبخ الأخوانى الحقير .... مطبخ بلا اخلاقيات وبلا أى اعتبار للمصالح المصرية ....*


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

فى الحقيقة يا استاذ ياسر , بعد اللى شفناه من الأغلبية السنة دى , يبقى "متخلف وغبى" مش شتيمة , ده نعت ووصف منطقى وواقعى جدا , من وجهة نظرى


----------



## ahraf ayad (8 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> شكرا أستاذ كريتك على الشتيمة



 هة اللي يقول الحقيقة بيقي بيشتم مش بالذمة دة لو شعب غبي مقاد باسم الدين ينتخب الاشكال دى


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> فى الحقيقة يا استاذ ياسر , بعد اللى شفناه من الأغلبية السنة دى , يبقى "متخلف وغبى" مش شتيمة , ده نعت ووصف منطقى وواقعى جدا , من وجهة نظرى



*اختلف معك عزيزى ..... الأغلبة لا هى متخلفة ولا غبية ..... بل أغلبية وسخة ..... والواقع يقول هذا ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*قال موسى ان قرار إعادة البرلمان دعوة للمبارزة السياسية والدستورية من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى أزمة كبيرة نحن في غنىً عنها.
 وان اللحظة تتطلب تجمع مختلف القوى السياسية نحو تأكيد الاستقرار وإعادة البناء وإقامة التوافق الوطني لعلاج المشاكل الضخمة التي تواجه
 وإن الفرقة والانقسام والاستقطاب والصدام هي أخطر ما يواجه مصر الآن 
والمؤكد أننا لا نحتاج إلى الدخول في أزمة دستورية كما يجب تجنب أي تعبئة سياسية في اتجاهات متضادة.
 وقال موسى أدعو الجميع إلى عدم التعجل في اتخاذ أي خطوات سياسية أو عملية تزيد الأمر إضطراباً أو تستثير قطاعات مختلفة من الرأي العام تؤدي إلى التحدي والصدام بين الرئاسة والمجلس العسكري والمحكمة الدستورية وانه يجب احترام توازن السلطات بين السلطتين التنفيذية والقضائية وعدم تغول إحداهما على الأخرى وان الصدام بين مؤسسات الدولة ليس في مصلحة استقرار الأوضاع أو بدء إعادة البناء*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> أن الفريق القانوني الذي أعد قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي، بعودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد رغم حكم حله من المحكمة الدستورية، *استند في حيثياته على أن المحكمة الدستورية في هذا الحكم تجاوزت اختصاصها.*


* ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> صوت صارخ قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

هو إحنآ فى طريقنآ إننآ نحصل سوريـآ ولآ إيهـ : (



*.،*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*إبراهيم درويش: قرار مرسي «أكبر من نكسة 67» وأدعو «العسكري» للانقلاب ضده*


----------



## ahraf ayad (8 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> صوت صارخ قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*
شن المستشار فاروق سلطان (الذى وهبه الخرنج اعلى وسام فى الدولة), رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا السابق, الهجوم على القرار الصادر من جانب د.محمد مرسى, الرئيس المنتخب, الخاص بعودة مجلس الشعب، قائلا: "فى ضوء حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بشأن مخالفة قانون الانتخابات للإعلان الدستورى فقرار الرئيس محمد مرسى باطل100%".

وأضاف سلطان فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد" اليوم الأحد - أن قرار عودة البرلمان لا يستند إلى أى شرعية قانونية أو دستوري...ة ومخالف للقانون والإعلان الدستورى الصادر من قبل المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة عقب توليه مسؤولية إدارة البلاد بعد تنحى الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك قائلا: "هذا القرار باطل ومخالف للأعراف القانونية والدستورية".
 وأشار رئيس المحكمة الدستورية السابق إلى أن قرار المحكمة الصادر بشأن حل البرلمان واضح، وهو بطلان قانون الانتخابات التشريعية وبمقتضاه حل مجلس الشعب، قائلا: "حكم المحكمة الدستورية يشمل حل مجلس الشعب بالكامل بسبب بطلان بعض مواد قانون مجلس الشعب ومخالفتها للإعلان الدستورى، مشددا على أنه لا يمكن فصل الثلث عن ثلثى القائمة بالمجلس".
 واختتم سلطان تصريحاته بقول: "القرار الصادر بعودة مجلس الشعب من قبل رئيس الجمهورية باطل، ولا يستند إلى أى شرعية قانونية أو دستورية وقرار المحكمة الدستورية واضح وواجب النفاذ منذ إصداره".
 يأتى ذلك بعد أن أصدر د. مرسى, الرئيس المنتخب قرارا جمهوريا رقم 11 لعام 2012 بعودة مجلس الشعب وممارسة اختصاصاته المنصوص عليها من المادة 33 من الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## ahraf ayad (8 يوليو 2012)

جواز عتريس من فوادة باطل يارجالة باااااااااااااااااااااطل


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

أبدى عاطف البنا الفقيه الدستورى، موافقته لقرار عودة مجلس الشعب، الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى، واصفا إياه بالقرار السليم، مبررا أنه داخل اختصاصاته بصفته رئيس الجمهورية.

وأشار "البنا" أن قرار حل مجلس الشعب الذى أصدره العسكرى كان بصفته القائم على اختصاصات البلاد فى تلك الفترة، وبما أن هناك رئيسا منتخبا فمن حقه إلغاء أو إقرار أى قرار، لافتا أنه لا يعتبر تعديا على المحكمة الدستورية.
اليوم السابع


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> أبدى عاطف البنا الفقيه الدستورى، موافقته لقرار عودة مجلس الشعب، الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى، واصفا إياه بالقرار السليم، مبررا أنه داخل اختصاصاته بصفته رئيس الجمهورية.
> 
> وأشار "البنا" أن قرار حل مجلس الشعب الذى أصدره العسكرى كان بصفته القائم على اختصاصات البلاد فى تلك الفترة، وبما أن هناك رئيسا منتخبا فمن حقه إلغاء أو إقرار أى قرار، لافتا أنه لا يعتبر تعديا على المحكمة الدستورية.
> اليوم السابع



*قلنا ستين مرة أن المهللين هم فقط اصحاب المصلحة من الأخوان والسلفيين ..... فهمانة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> أبدى عاطف البنا الفقيه الدستورى، موافقته لقرار عودة مجلس الشعب، الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى، واصفا إياه بالقرار السليم، مبررا أنه داخل اختصاصاته بصفته رئيس الجمهورية.
> 
> وأشار "البنا" أن قرار حل مجلس الشعب الذى أصدره العسكرى كان بصفته القائم على اختصاصات البلاد فى تلك الفترة، وبما أن هناك رئيسا منتخبا فمن حقه إلغاء أو إقرار أى قرار، لافتا أنه لا يعتبر تعديا على المحكمة الدستورية.
> اليوم السابع




يا سلام

انا عايز صورة توقيعك دى كبيره شويه ينفع ؟

ليه صغيره اوى كدة ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يا سلام
> 
> انا عايز صورة توقيعك دى كبيره شويه ينفع ؟
> 
> ليه صغيره اوى كدة ​



*على قد الأنجازات ......*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *على قد الأنجازات ......*



لا والله الصورة بتبقى كبيرة بس الظاهر انها على قد المنتدى مش على قد الإنجازات


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يا سلام
> 
> انا عايز صورة توقيعك دى كبيره شويه ينفع ؟
> 
> ليه صغيره اوى كدة ​



الصورة بتبقى كبيرة ولما اجيبها هنا تصغر مش عرفة العيب فين


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> لا والله الصورة بتبقى كبيرة بس الظاهر انها على قد المنتدى مش على قد الإنجازات



*لا يا استاذه ... ده على قدك انت ..... واحترمى نفسك عشان نقدر نحترمك ....*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> الصورة بتبقى كبيرة ولما اجيبها هنا تصغر مش عرفة العيب فين




ارفعيها على اى موقع رفع غير المنتدى وهاتى اللينك​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> أبدى عاطف البنا الفقيه الدستورى، موافقته لقرار عودة مجلس الشعب، الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى، واصفا إياه بالقرار السليم، مبررا أنه داخل اختصاصاته بصفته رئيس الجمهورية.
> 
> وأشار "البنا" أن *قرار حل مجلس الشعب الذى أصدره العسكرى* كان بصفته القائم على اختصاصات البلاد فى تلك الفترة، وبما أن هناك رئيسا منتخبا *فمن حقه إلغاء أو إقرار أى قرار،* لافتا أنه لا يعتبر تعديا على المحكمة الدستورية.
> اليوم السابع


* يابنتى عارفة يعنى أية واحد يدوس على حكم أعلى محكمة فى بلدك ؟؟*
*حتى ولو كان حكم خاطئ*
*يابنتى المجلس العسكرى ما طلعش قرار من دماغه*
*المجلس العسكرى أستلم حكم محكمة ونفذه ...*
*أستلم حكم ونفذه ...يعمل أية ؟؟؟*
*لو ما نفذوش هتقولوا العسكرى بيدوس على القوانين*
*ولو نفذه تقولوا قرار خاطئ ...( لأنه مش على هواكم )*
*بلاش دفاع أعمى وخلاص من غير ما نفهم أبعاده ...*
*الحقيقة اللى قدامنا دلوقتى ان رئيس الدولة بيدوس على حكم أعلى محكمة دستورية فى البلد ....*
*يبقى ممكن يعمل فيكوا أى حاااجة هو عايزها بعد كدة ..*
*الراجل البنا ( المـ......) دة راجل خرب الذمة أو راجل حومااااااار *
*مش قرار المجلسسسسسسسسسسس*
*أفهموا بقى ...دة حكم محكمة يا ناااااااس *
*فوقوا قبل ما يفوت أوان الفوقان *


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> لا والله الصورة بتبقى كبيرة بس الظاهر انها على قد المنتدى مش على قد الإنجازات


*على هيك 13 منتدى إسلامي بتحطيهن بسنتي متر واحد لأنهم عجزوا معاً أمام منتدى واحد وصل أعضاؤه للتواصل مع علماء الآثار والنقد النصي في أميركا حتى .
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*ترى ايه معنى ان قرار عودة البرلمان يكون مصحوبا باعلان احترام الاتفاقات الدولية؟؟*


----------



## ahraf ayad (8 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * يابنتى عارفة يعنى أية واحد يدوس على حكم أعلى محكمة فى بلدك ؟؟*
> *حتى ولو كان حكم خاطئ*
> *يابنتى المجلس العسكرى ما طلعش قرار من دماغه*
> *المجلس العسكرى أستلم حكم محكمة ونفذه ...*
> ...





ياعم عبود بتفهم مين فهم فى المتبلم يصبح ناسى


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الجزيرة تبث الفتنة فى مصر بتعليمات صاحبها امير دولة قطر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*قال المستشار عبد العزيز سليمان، رئيس هيئة المفوضين بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا:"إنه سيتم عقد جمعية عمومية طارئة غير عادية للمحكمة الدستورية العليا غدا لبحث قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية بعودة البرلمان"، موضحا أن قرار مرسى ليس له أى سند قانونى ودولة القانون فى أزمة ومرسى أحيى الموتى.

وأضاف خلال حواره مع الإعلامى محمود مسلم فى برنامج مصر تقرر على قناة الحياة2، مساء اليوم:"إن أحكام المحكمة الدستورية العليا نهائية ولا يجوز الطعن عليها"، موضحا أن المحكمة قالت ان مجلس الشعب باطل منذ نشأته والبطلان صدر بحكم قضائى.

ولفت إلى أن المحكمة الدستورية العليا لا تقول حل البرلمان ولكن تقرر بطلانه والبطلان يقتضى بحل البرلمان، وطالب مجلس الشعب بعدم إصدار أى تشريعات وإلا سيدخلنا فى مشكلة قانونية.
وأشار إلى أن المحكمة الدستورية لم تتعرض لمثل هذا الموقف من قبل، مؤكدا أنه ليس كل من حمل قانونا هو قانونى.
وشدد على ان المحكمة حسمت الموقف بإبطال كل عضوية المجلس وعدم اختصار الحكم على الثلث الفردى*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

المستشار ثروت بدوي، أستاذ القانون الدستوري، أن قرار الدكتور محمد مرسي - رئيس الجمهورية - بعودة مجلس الشعب سليم 100%، موضحاً أنه لم يتعرض لحكم المحكمة الدستورية على الإطلاق.
وأضاف - خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج ''الحياة اليوم'' الذي يذاع على فضائية ''الحياة'' اليوم الأحد - أن حكم المحكمة الدستورية في حل المشكلة، اقتصر بالمنطوق على عدم دستورية النص المدفوع بعدم دستوريته المتعلق بثلث أعضاء مجلس الشعب المنتخبين بصورة فردية، وأن المجلس العسكري لا يملك حق حل مجلس الشعب والحكم حكم المحكمة الدستورية لم يحكم بحله، وإنما حكم فقط بعدم دستورية النصوص الخاصة بانتخاب الثلث الفردي.
وأوضح بدوي أنه من حق رئيس الجمهورية دعوة البرلمان للانعقاد وفضه لأن ذلك من سلطاته، وحيث إن مجلس الشعب لم يصدر قرار بحله من الجهة المختصة لأن المحكمة الدستورية العليا ليس لها اختصاص في نظر دعاوى الدستورية المبتدئة، وإنما اختصاصها محفوظ ومقصور على الحكم بدستورية أو عدم دستورية النصوص التشريعية المحالة إليها من إحدى المحاكم الجنائية أو الإدارية أثناء نظر دعوى يقوم أحد أطراف الدعوى بالدفع بعدم دستورية النقض المطلوب تطبيقه، وبالتالى هى تفصل فى شىء واحد، دستورية أو عدم دستورية النص المدفوع بعدم الدستورية.

الوفد


----------



## Eva Maria (8 يوليو 2012)

*هل هي بداية النهاية أم ماذا ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> المستشار ثروت بدوي، أستاذ القانون الدستوري، أن قرار الدكتور محمد مرسي - رئيس الجمهورية - بعودة مجلس الشعب سليم 100%، *موضحاً* *أنه لم يتعرض لحكم المحكمة الدستورية على الإطلاق.*


* طيب ما الكارثة هنا ...ياريت نكون فهمنا أنه نفض للحكم وللقانون كله *
*بقية كلام سيادة المستشار بقى مش عايزه ...لأنه مجرد " مرافعة " رغى *


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

أكد د. علاء الاسواني – الأديب المعروف - أن قرار مرسي بإلغاء قرار المشير وعودة البرلمان هو بداية نزع الصلاحيات للرئيس المنتخب من المجلس العسكري غير المنتخب، والذي أصدر إعلانات دستورية لم يُستفت الشعب عليها للتلاعب بإرادة الشعب ونزع صلاحيات رئيسه وافتعال مشاكل تهدد الاستقرار، ويجب الوقوف مع مرسي.
وقال الأسواني - في تعليقه على صفحته الشخصية بتويتر اليوم الأحد : "الذين ناموا على إهدار المجلس العسكري لكل القوانين على مدى عام ونصف واستيقظوا الآن ليعترضوا على أول قرار مستقل لرئيس منتخب قليلا من الخجل، الذين يتباكون علي سيادة القانون نذكرهم بأن المجلس العسكري ليس من حقه إصدار إعلان دستوري أساسا هذا الرأى بإجماع أساتذة القانون، قليلا من الإنصاف".
وأضاف الأسواني:"أؤيد الرئيس المنتخب محمد مرسي في قراره بعودة مجلس الشعب.. سلطة التشريع لنواب الشعب وليس للواءات المجلس العسكري وهي أول خطوة على الطريق الصحيح، والذين يتباكون علي سيادة القانون نذكرهم بان المجلس العسكري ليس من حقه إصدار إعلان دستوري أساسا هذا الرأى بإجماع أساتذة القانون.. قليلا من الإنصاف".

الوفد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضحا أن المحكمة قالت ان مجلس الشعب باطل منذ نشأته والبطلان صدر بحكم قضائى.*
> 
> *ولفت إلى أن المحكمة الدستورية العليا لا تقول حل البرلمان ولكن تقرر بطلانه والبطلان يقتضى بحل البرلمان، *


* صح ..ومن هنا جاء الألتفاف حول منطوق الحكم*
*منتهى الأستحداق ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *قناة الجزيرة تبث الفتنة فى مصر بتعليمات صاحبها امير دولة قطر*


*لا حبيبي اسمها مشيخة غطر
وهو اسمه الطبل
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2012)

*تعلن منظمة إتحاد المحامين للدراسات القانونية و الديمقراطية رفضها التام و المطلق لقرار رئيس الجمهورية بإعادة البرلمان المنحل بحكم صادر عن المحكمة الدستورية العليا، و هو ما يعد إختراقاً و تجاوزاً جديداً من الرئيس الديكتاتوري و الذي قرر أن يكون هو صاحب الكلمة الأولى و الأخيرة في البلاد ! لقد تجاوز مرسي على الدستور و تجاوز على أعلى سلطة قضائية في الدولة و هي المحكمة الدستورية العليا، مما يعد تدخلاً في السلطتين التشريعية و القضائية ! و يعد تعطيلاً لمؤسسات الدولة و هي جريمة لابد من أن يحاكم عليها الرئيس فوراً و بلا مهاودة أو تفاوض فقد أعلن الرئيس عن نواياه مبكراً فقد خرج الرئيس من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين و التي يبدوا أنها هي من تحكم الآن و بناء عليه فإن الشعب لابد أن يتحرك فوراً و بأقصى سرعة و إلا فإن الجماعة الظلامية ستستشري أكثر بمرضها الخبيث.​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*عصام الاسلامبولي : قد يحدث غداً غلق البرلمان بالقوة من الشرطة العسكرية لان مافعلة مرسي بلطجة سياسية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*الجيش : ينتشر في محيط مجلس الشعب ، لتأمين المبنى ضد أية محاولات لإقتحامه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الجيش : ينتشر في محيط مجلس الشعب ، لتأمين المبنى ضد أية محاولات لإقتحامه*


*الله أكبر ..الى الأمام ياروميل ...خليها تولع بدرى بدرى *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (8 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الجيش : ينتشر في محيط مجلس الشعب ، لتأمين المبنى ضد أية محاولات لإقتحامه*




استاذي تتوقع فعلا يحدث صدام بيين مرسي والمجلس العسكري
ولا حتنتهي بالطبطبه والدلع


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الجيش : ينتشر في محيط مجلس الشعب ، لتأمين المبنى ضد أية محاولات لإقتحامه*




اااف اخيرا اتحرك​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يوليو 2012)

*انا لسة سامعة عمرو أديب بيقول ان الجيش ينسحب من محيط مجلس الشعب ! هو بينسحب بقا ولا ينتشر ؟؟؟*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

تراجع القاضي اشرف ندى بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة عن تصريحاته السابقة بإدانة قرار الرئيس مرسي بإلغاء قرار حل البرلمان وقال لـ"البديل" انه بعد اجتماعات وبحث وجد إن قرار الرئيس المنتخب الدكتور محمد مرسى بإعادة البرلمان، تصرف سليم
و أشار إلى أن مرسى تعرض إلى القرار الإداري الصادر من المجلس العسكري بتنفيذ حكم الدستورية بحل مجلس الشعب، وعندما اصدر الرئيس المنتخب دعوة لانعقاد البرلمان فإنه بهذا الشكل لم يتعرض لحكم المحكمة الدستورية.
وأضاف ندى إن الرئيس حدد مدة 60 يوما بعد عمل الدستور لإجراء انتخابات مجلس الشعب جديدة، و بذلك يكون الرئيس مرسى قد نفذ حكم المحكمة الدستورية ببطلان مجلس الشعب، وألغى قرار المجلس العسكري لتنفيذ حم الدستورية بحله.
و أضاف إن الغرض من هذا القرار هو إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري المكمل الصادر من المجلس العسكري لأنه يعطى العسكري الحق في إصدار التشريعات.
وذكر ندى إن تصريحاته السابقة كانت ناتجة عن كلام وسائل الإعلام عن الموضوع بطريقة مستفزة وتوجيهه بان مرسى قد تعرض لحكم المحكمة الدستورية مما أوحى بان القرار يخالف قرار المحكمة.

البديل


----------



## Thunder Coptic (8 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا لسة سامعة عمرو أديب بيقول ان الجيش ينسحب من محيط مجلس الشعب ! هو بينسحب بقا ولا ينتشر ؟؟؟*




منا قولت الجيش بيطبب ويدلع في الاخوان 
الجيش اجبن من مواجه الرعاع
مايتفالح الاعلي الاقباط
لكي الله يامصر


----------



## SALVATION (8 يوليو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KupHLuUz0S8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## girgis2 (8 يوليو 2012)

> وأضاف ندى إن الرئيس حدد مدة 60 يوما بعد عمل الدستور لإجراء انتخابات مجلس  الشعب جديدة، و بذلك *يكون الرئيس مرسى قد نفذ حكم المحكمة الدستورية*  ببطلان مجلس الشعب، *وألغى قرار المجلس العسكري لتنفيذ حم الدستورية بحله*.



*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

يا حول الله يارب*​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (8 يوليو 2012)

انتهى قبل قليل الاجتماع الطارئ الذي عقده المجلس العسكري لمناقشة تداعيات قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي بإعادة مجلس الشعب، وعلمت "بوابة الأهرام" أن المجلس سيصدر بيانًا حول تداعيات القرار، لكن لم يتحدد بعد موعد إصداره اليوم أم غدًا.


المصدر
بوابة الأهرام


----------



## noraa (8 يوليو 2012)

يلا خلى  المجلس العسكرى يشرب مش سقط شفيق علشان البلد متولعش وعمل معاهم معاهدة هما دول برضة ليهم  كلمة الراجل حلف اليمين وبرضة كذب قالوا للحرامى احلف لازم يكون لينا واقفة يا جماعة ضرورررررررررى


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2012)

*
الغزو الاخوني بداء استخدام الة الرئسة مرسي لتحقيق اهدافو.

هؤلاء هم بحق جماعة طظ فى مصر
كاذب كاذب كاذب كل من يقول إنهم يسعون لمصلحة مصر*​


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2012)

لو هتحصل حرب بينهم وبين الجيش مستعد انزل امسك سلاح واقف فى صفوف الجيش  بس هى تحصل لانهم مش هايمشوا بسهوله طالما وصلوا للمرحله دى​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لو هتحصل حرب بينهم وبين الجيش مستعد انزل امسك سلاح واقف فى صفوف الجيش  بس هى تحصل لانهم مش هايمشوا بسهوله طالما وصلوا للمرحله دى​


*هذا هو الحاصل في سوريا ، حرب بين الجيش والمتطرفين*
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يوليو 2012)

*عقب  الدكتور أيمن نور رئيس حزب غد الثورة على قرار رئيس الجمهورية محمد  مرسى  بعودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد واجراء انتخابات جديدة خلال 60 يومًا من   الانتهاء من وضع الدستور، ووصفه بالقرار الصادم.

وقال نور عبر تغريدة له على "تويتر" قبل قليل: "قرار إلغاء حل البرلمان صادم ويحتاج لتوضيح لأسانيده وحدوده (ثلثي أم كل)".
وطالب نور الرئيس محمد مرسى بتنفيذ القانون وأحكام القضاء، قائلاً :"اطلب   من الرئيس الدكتور مرسي الالتزام الصارم بتنفيذ أحكام القضاء ودولة   القانون".  *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يوليو 2012)

*الخرباوي: مرسي لم يعد رئيسا للجمهورية وحمزة يطالب بانقلاب عسكري

تعليق علي الموضوعإرسال لصديقطباعة ال
*​

*السعيد: قرار عودة المجلس غير ديمقراطي*
*






أخبار مصر - نهى حمودة، شيماء صالح،أميرة عاطف
اكد الدكتورثروت الخرباوي القيادي السابق بجماعة الاخوان   المسلمين ان الرئيس محمد مرسي اصبح من الان ليس رئيسا للجمهورية ،مشيرا الى   ان الرئيس حنث باليمين الذي حلف به امام المحكمة الدستورية العليا ولغى   العقد الذي وقعه معه الشعب بعدم احترامه احكام المحكمة الدستورية العليا   وقراره بعودة مجل الشعب
واضاف الخرباوي في برنامج - مصر تقرر على قناة الحياة 2- ان مرسي قام بانقلاب على الدستور وادخل الدولة في صراعات.
في الوقت نفسه ناشد الدكتور ممدوح حمزة امين المجلس الوطني   السابق قوات الجيش بانقاذ مصر مشيرا الى ان ماحدث انقلاب اخواني لن يقابله   الا انقلاب عسكري،واصفا قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالمهزلة في تعيين برلمان في   الوقت الذي لم يتم حتى الان تعيين حكومة ولا رئيس وزراء.
ومن ناحية اخرى أدانت حركة "أقباط بلا قيود" القرار   الجمهورى الصادر الأحد بشأن إعادة مجلس الشعب المُنحل، وتعتبر الحركة أن   القرار لا شرعية له لمخالفته لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العُليا وهى أعلى هيئة   دستورية فى البلاد.
وتُذكر الحركة - وفق بيان صادر عنها الأحد - بأن النظام   السابق فى ظل أغلبية ساحقة للحزب الوطنى الموالى له والمنحل قانونا ، لم   يجروء على مخالفة حكم الدستورية العليا الصادر ببطلان انتخابات عامي 1987 و   1990.

وأضاف البيان أن الرئيس محمد مرسي بدأ ولايته الرئاسية بمحاولة وصفها   البيان بـ"فاشية" لهدم المحكمة الدستورية العُليا؛ ما يعنى الإنقلاب على   دولة القانون والارتكان إلى سياسة فرض الأمر الواقع فى ديكتاتورية لن نقبل   بها ولن نرضخ لها وسنواجهها بكل السُبل القانونية والمشروعة، على حد   تعبيرهم.
وتؤكد الحركة أن التعدى على أحكام القضاء هو تعدٍ سافر على   الأمة كلها من رئيس لم تُجمع على انتخابه الأمة كلها ومسألة فوزه من  الأساس  محل شك، وشرعية حكمه مرهونة بما يصدر عنه من أفعال وسياسات.
وترى الحركة أن قرار مرسي بعودة البرلمان المُنحل لممارسة   مهامه التى لم تخرج عن إطار تشريعات الختان ومُضاجعة الوداع، إلى جانب   أداءه الهزيل والمُثير للضحك والحسرة معاً ما بين نائب الأذان ونائب   التجميل ونائب الفعل الفاضح، كل ذلك يؤكد إنحياز الرئيس لتيار الإسلام   السياسي الذى ينتمى له وليس للشعب المصرى الذى قبلت الأغلبية منه نتائج   فوزه على مضض.
وتنوه الحركة إلى مشاهد حرق صورة الرئيس على أبواب قصره   الرئاسي لعله يعتبر، وننذره بأن الثورة على حكمه قادمة لا محالة طالما حاد   عن الحق ونحى القانون، وإنا لكل ظالم لمُقاومون.
العودة إلي أعلي​
السعيد: قرار عودة المجلس غير ديمقراطي

من جانبه وصف د. رفعت السعيد رئيس حزب التجمع قرار عودة   مجلس الشعب المنتخب لعقد جلساته وممارسة اختصاصاته انه قرار لا ديمقراطي   ولا يحترم حقوق الشعب المصري او احكام القضاء او المحكمة الدستورية العليا.
واوضح السعيد- في مداخلة تليفونية له لبرنامج صفحة جديدة   مساء الاحد على شاشة التليفزيون المصري- ان المحكمة الدستورية لم تصدر   قراراً بحل مجلس الشعب فقط ولكن قرار بانعدام وجوده، مشدداً ان هذا القرار   واجب النفاذ، مضيفاً ان التحايل عليه فعل سياسي خاطىء وخطير.
ولفت رئيس حزب التجمع ان قرار عودة مجلس الشعب المنتخب لعقد   جلساته وممارسة اختصاصاتة جاء في اليوم التالي مباشرة لانعفاد مجلس شورى   الجماعة بما يوحي ان الجماعة تحرك كل شيء، معتبراً هذا الوضع شديد  الخطورة.
ودعا السعيد كافة القوى الوطنية والديمقراطية لتوحيد صفوفها   لالغاء هذا المطلب واتخاذ موقف محدد ازاء هذا الموضوع، كما دعا المحكمة   الدستورية والمجلس الاعلى للقضاء الى اتخاذ موقف حازم.
وعن موقف نواب حزب التجمع من العودة الى المجلس الثلاثاء قال د.فعت السعيد ان هذا الامر حتى الان لم يتخذ قراراً بشأنه.

اخر تحديث: 08/07/2012 21:40 ﻿توقيت القاهرة​اخبار مصر 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يوليو 2012)

*الكتاتني يدعو مجلس الشعب لعقد جلسة غدًا الإثنين تنفيذاً لقرار الرئيس*









​ وجه  الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى، رئيس مجلس الشعب، الدعوة لكل أعضاء مجلس   الشعب  لعقد جلسة غدًا الإثنين للمجلس تنفيذًا لقرار الرئيس محمد مرسى  بعودة   مجلس الشعب للانعقاد.​ كان  الرئيس محمد مرسي قد أصدر قرارًا جمهوريًا يتضمن ثلاثة بنود وهى   سحب  القرار رقم 350  لسنة 2012 والخاص باعتبار مجلس الشعب منحلًا في 15   يونيه  الماضي، وعودة المجلس إلى ممارسة اختصاصاته المنصوص عليها في المادة   33  من الإعلان الدستوري الصادر في 30 مارس عام 2011 وإجراء انتخابات    برلمانية خلال 60 يومًا بعد موافقة الشعب على الدستور الجديد.​ غير  أن عددًا من نواب المجلس من التيارات الليبرالية والمستقلين، قد   أعلنوا  عدم حضورهم أي جلسات ورفضهم العودة إلى مجلس الشعب بالصورة التى   حدثت  والمخالفة الصريحة للقانون وحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحل المجلس    وعدم دستوريته.​ كانت المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد أمرت في شهر يونيه الماضي بحل مجلس الشعب بعدما قضت ببطلان عضوية ثلث أعضاء المجلس.​ وقال  المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا السابق، إن  الحكم   الذي أصدرته المحكمة في شأن قانون انتخاب مجلس الشعب يتضمن حل  المجلس   بكامله، موضحاً: القانون الذي تمت الانتخابات بناء عليه مخالف  لأحكام   الدستور.




التحرير


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يوليو 2012)

انتهاء اجتماع العسكري حول عودة ''الشعب'' دون قرار رسمي

 



                  المجلس العسكري    ​  7/8/2012 11:24:00 PM​ كتب ــ أحمد الشريف: 


انتهي اجتماع المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، الذي استمر لأكثر من 3 ساعات،   لبحث قرار الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب بدون إصدار   أي قرار رسمي.
ورفض مصدر عسكري التعليق على قرار رئيس الجمهورية  الصادر  عصر اليوم الأحد، مشيرًا إلى أن المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي رئيس  المجلس  الأعلي للقوات المسلحة والدكتور محمد مرسي سيحضران غدًا الاثنين حفل  تخرج  دفعة جديدة من كلية الفنية العسكرية كما هو مقرر.
كان المشير  محمد حسين طنطاوي قد دعا لاجتماع عاجل لبحث  تداعيات قرار رئيس الجمهورية  المنتخب محمد مرسي بعودة البرلمان لبحث  القرار الجمهوري الذي يقضى باعادة  مجلس الشعب لممارسة أعماله، وإلغاء قرار  المجلس العسكري بحله، واجراء  انتخابات مبكرة بعد 60 يومًا من اقرار الشعب  للدستور الجديد.


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2012)

*لو طنطاوى المنتن دا يمشى ويجبوا قيادة محترمة ويحصل انقلاب جوا الجيش نفسه على الزبالة اللى فوق

مكنوش سمحوا لكلاب الوثنى النجس شبيه رسوله  حسن البنا  انهم يطعلوا من تحت الجحور 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يوليو 2012)

*يحيى الجمل : قرار مرسى بعودة البرلمان يتجاوز سلطته ويهدم دولة القانون

*​



*



​
قال الدكتور يحيى الجمل   الفقيه الدستوري، "إن قرار الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية بإعادة مجلس   الشعب لا يستند للدستور ويتجاوز السلطة".وأضاف   في تصريحات خاصة لـ " الدستور الإلكتروني" ، أنه لابد من رفع دعوة من قبل   الشعب أمام مجلس الدعوة، يترافع بها كل أساتذة القانون ضد هذا القرار   المخالف لكافة القواعد القانونية، مشيرًا إلى أن هذا القرار يعد "هدم   للدولة القانونية".



*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يوليو 2012)

علق النائب في مجلس الشعب زياد العليمي، على قرار الرئيس  محمد  مرسي بعودة البرلمان للانعقاد بأن الرئيس "أصلح خطأ بخطأ آخر، فقد  عالج خطأ  حل البرلمان بخطأ آخر وهو التدخل في أحكام القضاء". 
وصرح العليمي لـ"الوطن" أنه "كان يجدر به أن يلغي الإعلان  الدستوري  المكمل، وأن يطعن بطريقة قانونية على قرار المحكمة بحل البرلمان،  لأن هذا  القرار من مرسي يعتبر تعديا على هيبة القضاء
الوطن


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2012)

*البلد دى علشان تتعدل لازم يحصل انقلاب فى الاول ضد قيادات الجيش وخصوصا طنطاوى الىل مخه صدى وضيع بلدنا وباعها للاخوان الانجاس  


الاخوان دول عمرهم كلاب سلطة وبيلهثوا وراها زى البتاع بتاعهم اللى اسمه محمد بالظبط وبيستغلوا السذج والمتخلفين للوصول لما يريدوه ولو متلموش بالعصابة والخرازنة هيفضلوا طايحين فى الشعب ومحدش هيلمهم

اهو الاهتل مرسى بديع قاله رجع المجلس وضربكم على قفاكم وضحك عليكم 

هيتصرفوا ازاى بقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طبعا قضائيا الامر محسوم ودى هرتلة من طفل شوارع مبيفهمش حاجة 

لكن سياسيا اثبت رئيس الاخوان المعتوه انه مجرد دلدول لقررات مجلس شورى الاخوان ولا رائ له سوى انه يبصم على ما قرروه 

افضل شئ فى الاخوان انهم بيدمروا نفسهم بنفسهم 

معاتيه حقا  

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يوليو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nN0z0brkwoM&feature=player_embedded#at=36[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (9 يوليو 2012)

*الرئيس المصري يلغي قرار حل مجلس الشعب ويقرر عودته للانعقاد*

*الرئيس المصري يلغي قرار حل مجلس الشعب ويقرر عودته للانعقاد*

 










      أفادت  وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط الرسمية أن الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي أصدر الأحد  قرارا جمهوريا قضى بإلغاء قرار حل مجلس الشعب وبدعوته للانعقاد مجددا.

وقالت  الوكالة إن مرسي اصدر "قرارا جمهوريا بسحب القرار رقم 350 لسنة 2012  باعتبار مجلس الشعب منحلا اعتبارا من يوم الجمعة الموافق 15 حزيران/يونيو  2012 وعودة مجلس الشعب المنتخب لعقد جلساته وممارسة اختصاصاته المنصوص  عليها بالمادة 33 من الاعلان الدستوري الصادر بتاريخ 30 آذار/مارس 2011".

وأعلنت  الصفحة الرسمية لأول رئيس مدني في مصر عودة البرلمان المنحل للعمل، وكانت  المحكمة الدستورية العليا أعلنت عدم دستورية انتخاب الثلث الفردي لمجلس  الشعب، وصدر المجلس العسكري حينها قرارا بحل مجلس الشعب.


http://maktoob.news.yahoo.com/الرئيس-المصري-يلغي-قرار-حل-مجلس-الشعب-ويقرر-144038083.html


​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الله أكبر ..الى الأمام ياروميل ...خليها تولع بدرى بدرى *


*هو روميل ثعلب الصحراء اه بس اتغلب على ايد مرسى الانجليزى !!!*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يوليو 2012)

*انتقد الدكتور محمود سمير رئيس محكمة جنايات قنا القرار الجمهورى الصادر من الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية والخاص بعودة مجلس الشعب لممارسة مهامة من الغد. 

وقال سمير فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"صدى البلد" إن جماعة الاخوان المسلمين الذى ينتمى لها رئيس الجمهورية لا عهد، ويتسأل رئيس محكمة جنايات قنا كيف يحلف الرئيس اليمين ثلاث مرات على احترام الدستور والقانون والقضاء ثم يصدر قرارا يلغى به قرار اعلى محكمة فى مصر احكامها ملزمة للكافة خاصة بعد نشر قرارا فى الجريدة الرسمية. 

وأكد رئيس محكمة جنايات قنا أن رئيس الجمهورية لا يجوز له ان يعتدى على احكام الدستورية العليا وهى اعلى محكمة علما بان دستورها واحكامها غير قابلة للمناقشة، موضحا أن قرار المجلس العسكرى كان قرار تنفيذى لحكم المحكمة ولتنفيذ منطوق الحكم وليس قرار ادارى .​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يوليو 2012)

*أعتبرت "سكينة فؤاد" - نائب رئيس حزب الجبهة الديمقراطي - إن قرار "مرسي" هو انقلاب فعلى على الشرعية وعلى القضاء والدستور، وان ما قاله "مرسى" عن احترامه لاحكام القانون والشرعية لم يكون سوى كلمات رنانه تخفى وراءها اهداف بدأت تتضح فى الاستيلاء على حكم مصر، وعودة الديكتاتورية ولكن هذه المره لن تكون ديكتاتورية راسمالية بل ستكون ديكتاورية فاشية إسلامية. ​*


----------



## soul & life (9 يوليو 2012)

*البدااية ........*


----------



## هالة الحب (9 يوليو 2012)

الحقيقه فى وجه كل من حاول عدم رؤيتها وهى ان مرسى جاء ليقيم دوله الاخوان فى مصر.


----------



## هالة الحب (9 يوليو 2012)

يا جماعه المرشد قاله اعمل كده وهو حمار مش فاهم حاجه.


----------



## zezza (9 يوليو 2012)

ما زلت عند اقتناعى 
دى لعبة اتفقوا عليها العسكر و الاخوان من زماااااااااااان اوى ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> لا والله الصورة بتبقى كبيرة بس الظاهر انها على قد المنتدى مش على قد الإنجازات


*
لا يجوز لى القسم ولذلك لن اقسم ولكن لو تكرر منك ولو حرف فيه ولو شبهة اهانه للمنتدى الذى انتى تتشرفى بكونك عضوه فيه أعدك انه لن تبقى عضويتك فيه على قيد الحياه ولا ساعه واحده ومن باب اولى ان تسألى عن انجازات المنتدى لتمحى جهلك بها 
اعتبريه انذار اخير ليكى 
وربنا قادر يهديكى *


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (9 يوليو 2012)

*رئيس نادى قضاة الزقازيق: قرار الرئيس بعودة البرلمان "قانونى وسليم"*







أكد المستشار حسن النجار رئيس نادى قضاة الزقازيق، أن قرار رئيس الجمهورية بعودة البرلمان المنحل للانعقاد هو قرار قانونى، ولم يعتد على حكم المحكمة الدستورية، والتى قضت بإجراء الانتخابات عقب الانتهاء من وضع الدستور.

وأضاف رئيس نادى القضاة فى تصريحات خاصة، أن مرسى لجأ لعودة البرلمان بصفة مؤقتة لكى تكون هناك قناة شرعية لسن التشريعات، فليس من سلطة الرئيس إصدارها ولا المجلس العسكرى أيضا.

وحول أزمة الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، أكد أنه لا يوجد خلاف يؤثر على سير العمل، وأن معظم المواد والمبادئ العامة، تم الاتفاق عليها، ومن المتوقع الانتهاء من الدستور خلال شهرين بسرعة الانتهاء من عمل الدستور.

اليوم السابع


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2012)

*قرار المحكمة الدستورية يا حاجة لا يرد ولا ينقض

بطلوا جهل يا شعب جاهل

قرارات المكحمة الدستورية اهم من قران اله قريش نفسه

قرانك ينسخ بين ليلة وضحاها امام قرار المحكمة لا ينسخ ولا ينقض


العيب مش على الاهتل مرسى العيب على جماعته الارهابية الىل خاطينه فى ايديهم زى الشخشيخة 
*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (9 يوليو 2012)

*هؤلاء يؤيدون قرار مرسي بعودة البرلمان*

1 - د.عاطف البنا - استاذ القانون الدستوري
2- د.ثروت بدورى - استاذ القانون الدستوري
3- المستشار/ أحمد مكى - الفقيه القانوني ونائب رئيس محكمة النقض السابق
4- المستشار/ زكريا عبدالعزيز - رئيس نادي القضاة السابق
5- المستشار/ محمود الخضيرى - نائب رئيس محكمة النقض السابق
6- أ.جمال عيد - المحامي والناشط الحقوق، مدير الشبكة العربية لمعلومات حقوق الإنسان
7- د.محمد محسوب - عميد كلية حقوق المنوفية
8- أ.عصام سلطان - نائب رئيس حزب الوسط
9- د.سيف الدين عبدالفتاح - استاذ الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية
10- د.رباب المهدى
11- د.علاء الأسوانى
12- أ.بلال فضل







وقال الكاتب والروائي علاء الأسواني معلقا علي القرار " أول خطوة على الطريق الصحيح"

. وأضاف الأسواني في تدوينة علي حسابه علي "تويتر": "أؤيد الرئيس المنتخب محمد مرسي في قراره بعودة مجلس الشعب"، مؤكدا أن سلطة التشريع لنواب الشعب وليس للواءات المجلس العسكري .

متسائلا " كيف يعترض البعض على الإعلان الدستوري ويتهمون الرئيس بالتواطؤ مع العسكر وقبول الإعلان ؟ وعندما يبدأ في انتزاع سلطاته من العسكر يغضبون منه ؟ ".

واعتبر المستشار أحمد مكي انتصار لإرادة الشعب بإعادة البرلمان المنتخب

مشيرا إلى أن القرار لم يتعرض لحكم الدستورية لكنه تعامل مع قرار العسكري بحل البرلمان .

ومن جانبه علق الكاتب الصحفي بلال فضل على القرار

متسائلاً "إلى أن تتضح تفاصيل أكثر: قرار مزعل محامي شفيق وتهاني الجبالي وسامح سيف اليزل المفروض يزعلني ليه؟"،

وتابع "قل لي من هو زعلان أقل لك أنا فرحان".

وأضاف فضل على حسابه على موقع "تويتر" قائلاً

"والنبي قبل ما تفتي وتصدعنا بكلام عن احترام القانون اقرأ كلام عاطف البنا وثروت بدوي وجمال عيد.مش معنى إني رافض لأداء البرلمان إني أنافق العسكري".

واستطرد الكاتب الساخر

"في خبراء بيتنططوا في الفضائيات لو كان المجلس العسكري هو اللي طلع القرار كانوا فصلوا له عرايض تبرير، الشعب كفيل بالإخوان ولستم أوصياء عليه"

وقال الدكتور عصام العريان،نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة،

الجناح السياسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،

قرار رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي،بعودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد،"توكيد لإرادة الشعب واحتراما لحكم الدستورية، المجلس يبدأ بتعديل تشريعي لقانون اﻻانتخابات تنفيذا لحكم الدستورية".

وأضاف العريان في تصريحات علي صفحته الشخصية علي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر

أن "السيادة للشعب وحده وعلى المضللين احترام عقول الناس، الحكم لم يحل المجلس وإنما عدم دستورية نصوص بالقانون، قرار الرئيس ألغى قرار المشير أيها العقلاء".


ورحب نادر بكار المتحدث باسم حزب النور السلفي بالقرار واعتبره رفض من جانب الرئيس للإعلان الدستوري المكمل.


وقال بكار على حسابه علي "تويتر"

: "قرار الرئيس هو وضع للأمور في نصابها الطبيعي و رفض واضح للإعلان الدستوري الباطل".


وأوضح في تدوينه أخرى 

"رفضنا الإعلان الدستوري منذ أصدره المجلس العسكري؛ وقلنا أنه افتئات على إرادة الشعب و نزلنا الميادين يومها لرفضه؛ وكتبت وقتها الشرعية المصطنعة".

وقال الدكتور محمد حبيب نائب مرشد الإخوان السابق علي تويتر ،

إن قرار مرسي بإعادة المجلس حتى الاستفتاء على الدستور الدائم هو قرار سياسي ثوري في المقام الأول .

من جانبه اعتبر الحقوقي ومدير الشبكة العربية لمعلومات حقوق الإنسان جمال عيد

أن قرار مرسى بعودة البرلمان هو قرار إداري في مواجهة القرار الإداري الذي أصدره المجلس العسكري وليس في مواجهة قرار المحكمة الدستورية، مشيرا إلى أن القرار قد يسفر عن أزمة سياسية وليس أزمة قانونية.

وأشار عيد إلى أن أحكام الدستورية غير مشمولة بالتنفيذ ،

وأن قرار مرسى قانوني ومستند للإعلان الدستوري الحقيقي الذي تم استفتاء الشعب عليه، معتبرا أن الإعلان الدستوري المكمل باطل وقرار العسكري بحل البرلمان باطل كذلك معربا عن تأييده لقرار مرسي بإعادة البرلمان.


وقال الشاعر عبد الرحمن يوسف

أنه يؤيد قرار الرئيس بعودة البرلمان‏ ، موضحا أن حكم الدستورية تم تفسيره بشكل سياسي لا علاقة له بالقانون وأضاف علي تويتر ، " عفارم " يا ريس، يا سلام لو تعلن البرادعي رئيسا للوزراء، وأبو الفتوح نائبا أول .

وقال المستشار اشرف ندى بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة ،

إن قرار الرئيس المنتخب الدكتور محمد مرسى بإعادة البرلمان، تصرف سليم

و أشار إلى أن مرسى تعرض إلى القرار الإداري الصادر من المجلس العسكري بتنفيذ حكم الدستورية بحل مجلس الشعب، وعندما اصدر الرئيس المنتخب دعوة لانعقاد البرلمان فإنه بهذا الشكل لم يتعرض لحكم المحكمة الدستورية.

كما أيد القرار عدد من الفقهاء الدستوريين والقانونيين والشخصيات السياسية 

هم

د.عاطف البنا - الفقيه الدستورى والقانونى.. ود.ثروت بدورى الفقيه الدستورى.. والمستشار زكريا عبدالعزيز - رئيس نادي القضاة السابق والمستشار. محمود الخضيرى رئيس اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الشعب المنحل و د.محمد محسوب - عميد كلية حقوق المنوفية وعضو اللجنة العليا لحزب الوسط وعصام سلطان نائب رئيس الحزب ود.سيف الدين عبد الفتاح استاذ الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية ود.رباب المهدى أستاذة العلوم السياسية بالجامعة الأمريكية وعضو حملة المرشح الرئاسي عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح .


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2012)

*انتى فاقدة العقل يا حاجة

لما يتحكم بحكم على حرامى بالسجن

يطلع رئيس دولة يقول مش هيتسجن اهى بلطجة

دى مش دولة لما راس الدولة _ الا انى لا اعتقد بان هذا الاهتل رئيس مصر ولا اعترف بيه _ ينقض احكام القضاء فمن حق اى مواطن ان لا ينفذ اى حكم قضائى اسوة بالبلطجى ريسه

عايز يلغى قرار المحكمة الدستورية يطعن عليها قانونيا والحكم ايضا للقضاء

مش يطلع زى الاهتل يقول مفيش قضاء انا القضاء


ثانيا هو انتى مصرية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولو مش مصرية ايش حشرك فى الموضوع اصلا 
*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (9 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انتى فاقدة العقل يا حاجة
> 
> لما يتحكم بحكم على حرامى بالسجن
> 
> ...



انت بتتكلم على مزاجك جيبت منين ان انا مش مصرية بعدين الكلام اللي انا نقلاه نقلاه من ناس بتفهم مش بتبيع بطيخ دول فقهاء دستوريين وسياسيين الكلام منقول منهم مش من كيسي.


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2012)

*الاسوانى الدلدول وعصام العريان الارهابى ونادر بكار عبيط حزب النور  اخرهم سمكرية 

واللى يقول الكلام دا اى كان هو مش متعلم وجاهل بالظبط زيه زى مرسى الاهتل


الكلمة الاولى والاخيرة للمحكمة الدستورية العليا اللى كلمتها هتمشى فوق رقبة مرسى واسياده   
*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (9 يوليو 2012)

*عاجل مصدر من داخل المجلس العسكرى :المجلس العسكرى يرى قرار مرسى قرار جمهورى*

أنهى المجلس العسكري المصري اجتماعا طارئا عقده مساء اليوم الأحد لبحث سبل الرد على قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي بإعادة مجلس الشعب (الغرفة الأولى بالبرلمان) دون الإعلان عن قرارات محددة.
وقال مصدر مطلع داخل المجلس إن العسكري "يتجه للتهدئة" وعدم التعليق علي قرار مرسي باعتبار أن ما صدر هو قرار جمهوري في إطار احترام مؤسسات الدولة وعلي رأسها مؤسسة الرئاسة، مشيرا إلى أن القرار كان مفاجئًا للجميع بمن فيهم أعضاء المجلس العسكري.
وكشف المصدر أن "سجالا عنيفا" دار بين أعضاء المجلس العسكري أثناء الاجتماع ،الذي استمر عدة ساعات حتي وقت متأخر من مساء الأحد، حيث فضل بعضهم التهدئة وترك المواجهة تكون بين الرئيس والقضاء، خاصة في ظل انتظار حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري بتفسير حكم المحكمة الدستورية بحل مجلس الشعب.
وفي المقابل، رفض آخرون الصمت إزاء القرار "بدعوي الحفاظ علي هيبة القوات المسلحة وعدم انتهاك شرعية الإعلان الدستوري المكمل" الذي يسلب حق دعوة البرلمان المنحل من الرئيس المنتخب.
وأشار المصدر إلى أن مرسي سيشارك في حفل تخرج دفعة جديدة من طلاب الكلية الفنية العسكرية غدا الإثنين، الذي يحضره أعضاء المجلس العسكري وعلي رأسهم المشير حسين طنطاوي.
ومن المقرر أن يصدر المجلس العسكري بيانا يوضح فيه موقفه من قرار مرسي، بحسب المصدر.

وكان مرسي أصدر الأحد 8 يوليو الجاري قرارًا جمهوريًا بعودة مجلس الشعب الذي قضت المحكمة الدستورية العليا بوجود حله بسبب عدم دستورية قانون الانتخابات، ويعلن القرار الرئاسي في الوقت نفسه عن إجراء انتخابات تشريعية مبكرة خلال 60 يومًا من وضع الدستور الجديد.
ويستبق قرار مرسي حسم محكمة القضاء الإدارى فى أكثر من 10 دعاوى قضائية الإثنين 9 يوليو الجاري تطالب بإلغاء قرار المجلس العسكرى بحل مجلس الشعب بعد حكم الدستورية العليا بحله.

الوفد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

*نفس الشئ أيام مُبارك ...يطلع قرار تلاقى ألف واحد بيدافع عنه*
*وبعد ما يروح مُبارك ..يقولوا فيه ما قيل فى الخمر*
*على الأقل مُبارك لم يطأ حكم محكمة بقدميه كما فعلها مرسى*
*الآن فقهاء برضه بيبرروا لمرسى قراره ..القرار صدر بعد أجتماع شورى الأخوان ...صدفة دى ؟؟*
*فعلا مرسى لم يتعرض لحكم المحكمة الدستورية ولكن تعرض لقرار المجلس العسكرى*
*وقرار المجلس العسكرى بالحل أستند على حكم أعلى محكمة فى البلد*
*مش من دماغ أهاليهم ولا بمزاجهم*
*مرسى نفض للحكم (( ولم يتعرض )) له*
*وهذه كارثة ...اللى عايز يفهم يفهم *
*واللى مش عايز بكرة هتتضح له الصورة وهيفهم*
*بس بعد فوات الآواااااااااااااااااااان ...*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*معتصمو المنصة يواصلون احتجاجاتهم ويستعدون لمليونية رفض عودة البرلمان








واصل  العشرات من متظاهرى المنصة اعتصامهم حتى ظهر اليوم الاثنين، بطريق النصر  بمدينة نصر، داعين إلى مليونية لرفض قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية  بعودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد.

وبدأ معتصمو المنصة وبعض أنصار المرشح الخاسر فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية  أحمد شفيق وعدد من المستقلين، فى الاستعداد لفعاليات المليونية، بإقامة  سرادق كبير ووضع مكبرات الأصوات فى محيط الاعتصام، وإغلاق الاتجاه القادم  من ميدان التحرير فى اتجاه مدينة نصر من طريق النصر فى إطار خطوة تصعيدية  منهم بعد قرار رئيس الجمهورية، فيما تواصل قوات الأمن المركزى تمركزها على  الحواجز الأمنية الموجودة حول محيط الاعتصام.

من جانبه قال جمال فيليب عضو ائتلاف شباب المنصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أثناء  مشاركته فى الاعتصام، إن مليونية اليوم تأتى لرفض سيطرة أى فصل سياسى أو  جماعة على كافة مقاليد الحكم فى البلاد، ورفض قرار مرسى بالقفز على حكم  المحكمة الدستورية العليا وإعادة البرلمان المنحل بحكمها إلى ممارسة مهامه  مرة أخرى.

وأضاف: "تهدف المليونية إلى التأكيد على ضرورة احترام أحكام القضاء  والمحكمة الدستورية العليا بحل مجلس الشعب ثم بعد ذلك حل مجلس الشورى،  واحترام الجيش ومؤسسات الدولة".

وأوضح أن مرسى أعاد مجلس الشعب كى يفصل دستورا على هوى جماعة الإخوان. وأكد  فيليب أنهم يرفضون حيل الإخوان لمزاحمة المجلس العسكرى على السلطة، من أجل  الاستفراد بالشعب، ولإصدار قوانين العفو عن الإرهاب ثم حل المحكمة  الدستورية العليا، على حد قوله.
*
*اليوم السابع
*​*
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*
** أمام البرلمان..*
* مشادات بين مؤيدى قرار مرسى ومعارضيه*

*     كتب – محمد معوض وأحمد حمدى: *
*     منذ 1 ساعة 10 دقيقة *

* تجمع العشرات أمام مقر مجلس الشعب من المؤيدين والمعارضين لقرار د. محمد  مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد ومباشرة أعماله.*

* وحدثت مشادات بين الطرفين إلا أن قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين مجلس الشعب قامت بالتدخل لفض الاشتباكات بين المؤيدين والمعارضين.*
* وردد المتواجدون هتافات متباينة، حيث ردد المؤيدون "بنحبك يا ريس" و"أحنا  معاك هنخطى الصعب" و"بنحبك يا ريس" فيما ردد المعارضون للقرار "مرسى باطل"  و"مجلس الشعب باطل" و"رجعتم المجلس ليه بعد ما أتفضحتم ولا ايه".*

* اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - مشادات بين مؤيدى قرار مرسى ومعارضيه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*"جنحة مباشرة" تطالب بعزل الرئيس "مرسى" بسبب قرار عودة البرلمان

الإثنين، 9 يوليو 2012 - 13:58

*
*



الرئيس محمد مرسى​*​*البحيرة ـ ناصر جودة وجمال أبو الفضل


تقدم كل من  جمال خطاب، رئيس لجنة الدفاع عن الحريات بنقابة المحامين بالبحيرة وهيثم  تيسير عثمان عضو مجلس نقابة المحامين، بجنحة مباشرة ضد الرئيس محمد مرسى  رئيس الجمهورية، يطالبان فيها بعزله وحبسه، وفقا للمادة 123 من قانون  العقوبات، والتى تنص على حبس وعزل كل موظف عمومى امتنع عمداً عن تنفيذ  أحكام القضاء.

وأوضح المحاميان أن هذا النص ينطبق على الرئيس بوصفة موظفا عاما لإصداره  قراراً بعودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد مرة أخرى، على الرغم من صدور حكم المحكمة  الدستورية العليا الذى قضى بحله.

وأضافوا أن هذا القرار الأخير لمرسى يشكل اعتداءً جسيماً على أعلى الهيئات  القضائية فى مصر، والتى كان من الواجب على رئيس الجمهورية احترام أحكامها،  وقد أرسل المحاميان إنذاراً على يد محضر إلى مقر رئاسة الجمهورية لإعلان  الرئيس بتلك الجنحة بصفته وشخصه.





* 


http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?..." تطالب بعزل الرئيس "مرسى"شاهد الاسباب&src=sp


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*القضاء الإدارى تتلقى 17 دعوى ضد قرار الرئيس بعودة مجلس الشعب








تلقت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة حتى الآن 17 دعوى على قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب للعمل.

وجاء على رأس مقيمى هذه الدعاوى كل من أبو العز الحريرى عضو مجلس الشعب،  ووائل حمدى وإبراهيم فكرى، والروبى جمعة، وعاصم قنديل، ونبيل غابريال،  ومحمد عامر حلمى، وأشرف مصيلحى، المحامين.

وأكدوا أن هذا القرار خالف حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر ببطلان  قانون انتخابات مجلس الشعب، وأن قرار الدكتور مرسى يعد انتهاكاً لدولة  القانون والدستور التى أقسم عليها عند أدائه اليمين الدستورية، وانتهاك نص  المادة 49 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية والتى أكدت أن أحكام المحكمة ملزمة  لجميع سلطات الدولة.
*
*اليوم السابع
*​*
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

​ ​ *تايم الأمريكية:  عودة البرلمان تخدم مرسى والإخوان المسلمين والمجلس العسكرى.. الرئيس حفظ  ماء وجهه بالوفاء بوعده بإعادة البرلمان.. وقراره بإجراء انتخابات تشريعية  جديدة بعد الدستور تنفيذ لوعد الجنرالات*

* الإثنين، 9 يوليو 2012 - 10:37*

* الرئيس محمد مرسى*
* كتبت ريم عبد الحميد*
* قالت مجلة "تايم" الأمريكية، إن قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى، بإعادة البرلمان  الذى أصدر المجلس العسكرى قراراً بحله الشهر الماضى، يبدو أنه نوع من  المواجهة مع الأخير، إلا أنه يمكن أن يخدم أغراض كل من مرسى والإخوان  المسلمين والجيش.*

* وأضافت المجلة قائلة، إن مرسى يبدو للوهلة الأولى وكأنه بدأ أول مواجهة مع  المجلس العسكرى بإصدارة قرار يدعو البرلمان للانعقاد من جديد، والدعوة إلى  إجراء انتخابات برلمانية جديدة فى غضون 60 يوماً من إقرار الدستور الجديد.*

* ونقلت الصحيفة تعليق هالة مصطفى، المحللة السياسية بمركز الأهرام للدراسات  السياسية والاستراتيجية، قولها إن هذا القرار هو مجرد مظهر آخر من مظاهر  الصراع على السلطة المبهم إلى حد كبير لكن لا مفر منه. وأعربت عن اعتقادها  بأن هذا ما ستكون عليه الأمور خلال الفترة القادمة، مشيرة إلى أن المجلس  العسكرى من ناحية والرئيس مرسى والإخوان المسلمين من ناحية أخرى، سيحاولون  تعزيز سلطتهم عملياً.*

* وتتابع المجلة قائلة، إن المجلس العسكرى بدا مستعداً لاستباق هذا النوع من  الصراع فى الشهر الماضى، بعدما أصدرت المحكمة الدستورية العليا قرارها  ببطلان انتخاب ثلث مجلس الشعب، وهو ما اعتبر خطوة سياسية إلى حد كبير، وقام  المجلس العسكرى على إثرها بحل البرلمان واستولى على السلطة التشريعية كلها  وجزء من السلطة التنفيذية.*

* ورأت "تايم" أنه لو تمسك الرئيس مرسى بحقه الآن فى مواجهة الجنرالات، فإن  مصر ربما تكون مقبلة على جولة جديدة من الصراع، إلا أن بعض المحللين يقولون  إن مرسى والمجلس العسكرى ربما عملا على الأرجح للتوصل إلى اتفاق لتقاسم  السلطة قبيل الإعلان عن فوز مرسى وأدائه اليمين. وإذا أمعنا النظر فى  القرار الذى أصدره مرسى تضيف المجلة، سنجد أنه يشير إلى اتفاق ربما يجرى  العمل عليه الآن أيضا، فقرار مرسى بإعادة البرلمان ليس مطلقاً، ولكنه صالح  فقط لحين إقرار دستور جديد.*

* كما أن دعوة مرسى لإجراء انتخابات جديدة بعد إقرار الدستور ربما تكون  ضرورية، إلا أنها تمثل خطة أيضا أطلقها المجلس العسكرى بالفعل عندما أمسك  بالسلطة التشريعية، ولو كان الجنرالات يعرفون خطة مرسى قبل بعض الوقت، وهو  احتمال يبدو أكثر ترجيحاً فى ظل حقيقة أن القرار وصل إلى الرأى العام عن  طريق الوكالة الرسمية، فإن هذا سببه أن تلك الخطوة تمثل انتصارا لكلا  الجانبين، العسكرى والرئيس، فقد حفظ مرسى ماء وجهه بالوفاء بوعده بالإبقاء  على البرلمان، فى حين قرر إجراء انتخابات مبكرة مثلما قرر المجلس العسكرى.*

* وتعتقد هالة مصطفى أن المجلس العسكرى لن يتحدى قرار مرسى لأن الخيار الآخر  سيكون اشتباكاً مفتوحاً، وإن كانت رفضت أى اقتراح بوجود اتفاق بينهما.*

* وتلفت الصحيفة فى النهاية إلى أن هذا الأمر كله على افتراض أن القرار سيتم  تنفيذه، فلو كان المجلس العسكرى قد أخذ على حين غرة بقرار مرسى، فإنه يمكن  أن يعول على المحكمة الدستورية للوقوف فى طريقه، والأرجح أن المحكمة ستبطل  قرار مرسى، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يتوقع الدراما التى ستحدث حينئذ.*



* اليوم السابع*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *"جنحة مباشرة" تطالب بعزل الرئيس "مرسى" بسبب قرار عودة البرلمان
> 
> الإثنين، 9 يوليو 2012 - 13:58
> 
> ...


آللى مستغربآهـ هو آلتحليل آلقآنونى للقرآر
بآلتأكيد مآكنش خآفى عليهم رد فعل آلدستورية ولآ آلقآنون إللى بيثبت إن آلقرآر مخآلف ..؟!



*.،*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

*هنبسط لحضراتكم الأمور للى عايز يفهم :*

*المدافعين عن قرار مرسى بيدافعوا من منطلق ( الثورة ) ..هما صح لأن مرسى لم يتعرض لحكم الدستورية !!!*
*طبعا دة ألتفاف حول ( أصل الموضوع ) وتجاهل لنص قانونى واضح ومُلزم للجميع وتجاهل لحكم محكمة وكأن مرس مش من البلد دى ...!!!*

*المهاجمون لقرار مرسى بيدافعوا عن سيادة القانون ( حتى ولو كان الحكم جائراً ) ..ولكنه فى النهاية حكم محكمة ..بل وأعلى محكمة أيضاً ..وهذه كارثة أن يبدأ رئيس بوطأ القانون *

*( مثال ) محكمة حكمت على "متهم" ..ذهب الحكم لمأمور السجن " لتنفيذه " ..فإذا بوزير الداخلية يلغى " تنفيذ " مأمور السجن ويطلق سراح المتهم ...!!!!!!!!*
*ويعمل نفسه مش واخد باله أن فيه حكم صادر ضده *
*فهمتوا حاجة ؟؟*
*هذا ما فعله مرسى بالظبط ...*

*اللى بيهيصوا لمرسى بيقولوا أصل مأمور السجن راجل ظالم*
*واللى رافضين قرار مرسى بيقولوا أيوة هو ظالم بس فيه حكم طالع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2012)

*يتهامس الخبثاء بان كل ما يحدث هو جزء من المخطط الكبير
  فمرسى  نجح ووصل للكرسى فى ظل غياب الهيمنه الاسلاميه على البرلمان المنحل وكان هذا وضع مؤقت للقضاء على فكرة التخوف من الاستيلاء الاسلامى على كل السلطات فيحسن مركزه ف الانتخابات  ويكتسب أصوات غير اسلاميه وبعد ان استقر الوضع وأخذ الرئيس وضعه على كرسيه أعاد البرلمان من جديد والدور أتى على التشكيل الوزارى لتكتمل الدائره وينجح المخطط
حقاً أثبت يا سيادة الرئيس أنك رئيساً لكل أخوانك المصريين ..!!*


----------



## grges monir (9 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يتهامس الخبثاء بان كل ما يحدث هو جزء من المخطط الكبير
> فمرسى  نجح ووصل للكرسى فى ظل غياب الهيمنه الاسلاميه على البرلمان المنحل وكان هذا وضع مؤقت للقضاء على فكرة التخوف من الاستيلاء الاسلامى على كل السلطات فيحسن مركزه ف الانتخابات  ويكتسب أصوات غير اسلاميه وبعد ان استقر الوضع وأخذ الرئيس وضعه على كرسيه أعاد البرلمان من جديد والدور أتى على التشكيل الوزارى لتكتمل الدائره وينجح المخطط
> حقاً أثبت يا سيادة الرئيس أنك رئيساً لكل أخوانك المصريين ..!!*


وحياتك عندى دونا بقول كدة ليا مدة 
بقولهم مش مرسى كسب  خلى مجلش الشعب تتعاد انتخاباتة
مش هايتغير كتير لان من انتخبهم سوف يعودون بنفس الاصوات  باستثناء فروق صغيرة
يعنى رجع مش رجع مش هاتفرق كتير ههههههه
هنجيب شعب من برة هيتنخب  مجلس الشعب
نفس البلهاء هما هما هههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنبسط لحضراتكم الأمور للى عايز يفهم :*
> 
> *المدافعين عن قرار مرسى بيدافعوا من منطلق ( الثورة ) ..هما صح لأن مرسى لم يتعرض لحكم الدستورية !!!*
> *طبعا دة ألتفاف حول ( أصل الموضوع ) وتجاهل لنص قانونى واضح ومُلزم للجميع وتجاهل لحكم محكمة وكأن مرس مش من البلد دى ...!!!*
> ...


كل دهـ مفهوم تمآم
لكن هل فيهـ أى جهة دلوقتى قآدرة على وقف آلقرآر ..؟
وموضوع آلجنحة وآلعزل .. قآنونياً وآرد تنفيذهـ ..؟



.،
​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (9 يوليو 2012)

*دكتور محسوب عميد حقوق المنوفية:الديمقراطية لا تسمح لمحكمة بحل برلمان*






أيد الدكتور محمد محسوب، عميد كلية الحقوق، جامعة المنوفية، ونائب رئيس حزب الوسط، قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بإعادة مجلس الشعب إلى الانعقاد، موضحا أنه انتقد قرار العسكرى فى 15 يونيه بحل مجلس الشعب.

وقال إن البرلمانات لا يحلها سوى من اختارها، أى الشعب، قائلا "لا تستسهلوا حل برلمان منتخب بقرار إدارى أو حكم قضائى، وإلا فسيحدث ذلك غداً رغم أنوفنا لبرلمانات تعبر عنا بأداء راقٍ". 

وأضاف "محسوب" على حسابه الشخصى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، أن من درس القانون يدرك أن بديهيات الديمقراطية لا تسمح لمحكمة بحل برلمان، وأن حكمها بعدم دستورية نص يقتضى العودة للإرادة الشعبية لا استباقها.

ووصف محسوب الإعلان الدستورى المكمل بأنه "أصل الداء"، قائلا "أصل الداء هو إعلان 17 يونية الذى يبقينا شعبا ورئيسا ودستورا رهينة بيد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وقضاة الدستورية العليا". 

وقال إن الاختبار الأساسى للرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسى هو تشكيل مؤسسة رئاسية ثورية، واختيار رئيس وزراء مستقل عنه وعن غيره، ووزراء يمثلون الكفاءة وكل المجتمع.
اليوم السابع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*لسه فيه حد عنده أمل فى تقدم مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنبسط لحضراتكم الأمور للى عايز يفهم :*
> 
> *المدافعين عن قرار مرسى بيدافعوا من منطلق ( الثورة ) ..هما صح لأن مرسى لم يتعرض لحكم الدستورية !!!*
> *طبعا دة ألتفاف حول ( أصل الموضوع ) وتجاهل لنص قانونى واضح ومُلزم للجميع وتجاهل لحكم محكمة وكأن مرس مش من البلد دى ...!!!*
> ...


*تصحيح .. اللى نفذ الحكم مش مامور السجن*
*اللى نفذ الحكم بلطجى من الحتة .. ومع خلافى لمرسى ولكن هو لم يقل ببقاء مجلس الشعب بل اقر بعمل انتخابات جديدة بمجرد الانتهاء من الدستور .. واصلا البلطجى هو اللى فصل قانون انتخاب مجلس الشعب*
*الباطل وبعد ماتم صرف 2 مليار جنية تكلفة*
*الانتخابات عايز يعيدها تانى .. يبقى بلطجى ولا لآ ياعبوووووووووووود*​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (9 يوليو 2012)

*تعالوا نشوف الفرق في كلام تهاني الجبالي من 2011 لــ 2012*

تهاني الجبالي:قانون الإنتخابات محصن في 2011 ...و في 2012 :باطل


صرحت تهاني الجبالي في عدد الأهرام المسائي بتاريخ "1 أكتوبر 2011"


تهاني الجبالي "نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا" :

تحصين نظام الانتخابات في الإعلان الدستوري يحميه من عدم الدستورية، ويحول دون الرقابة التي تباشرها المحكمة الدستورية العليا لأنها تراقب القوانين وليس المواد الدستورية!!

ومصدر قضائي:

قانون الانتخابات البرلمانية الجديد دستوري 100% والبرلمان القادم لا يمكن حله أو الحكم ببطلانه إذا تم الطعن أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا !!

أكدت المستشارة تهاني الجبالي نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا

أن تحصين النظام الانتخابي في احدي مواد الاعلان الدستوري يحول دون الرقابة التي تباشرها المحكمة الدستورية العليا.
وقالت لـ"الأهرام المسائي" إن المحكمة الدستورية تراقب القوانين وليس المواد الدستورية.

كما أكد مصدر قضائي رفيع المستوي أن قانون الانتخابات البرلمانية الجديد والذي ينص علي إجرائها بنظام الثلثين للقوائم الحزبية والثلث بالنظام الفردي هو دستوري 100% لأنه تم وضع نص في الاعلان الدستوري في هذا الشأن مشيرا إلي أنه تم تحصين مشروع القانون من المنبع.

وقال إن البرلمان القادم لا يمكن حله أو الحكم ببطلانه إذا تم الطعن علي قانون الانتخابات الجديد أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا بشأن النظام الانتخابي بعد النص علي هذا النظام في الاعلان الدستوري موضحا أنه حتي في ظل وجود دستور جديد للبلاد بعد ذلك واذا ما تم تغيير النظام الانتخابي فإن البرلمان القائم طبقا لانتخاباته التي تمت في ضوء الاعلان الدستوري يستكمل مدته دون حله لأن الاعلان الدستوري هو دستور مؤقت لإدارة البلاد في الفترة الانتقالية.

رابط الخبر بالأهرام المسائي ( 1أكتوبر 2011) :

http://digital.ahram.org.eg/articles...653036&eid=203






رجعوا بعد كده قالوا انه مش دستوري وهيتحل الثلث فقط والقضية اترفعت بكده المجلس العسكري حله كله ورجعت تهاني الجبالي تقول مش دستوري من الأساس هو دستوري ومحصن ولا مش دستوري.

مهو لو دستوري ومحصن يبقى قرار المحكمة والمجلس العسكري غير دستوري وقرار رئيس الجمهورية صح طيب نصدق مين.


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (9 يوليو 2012)

*نائب رئيس محكمة النقض السابق:قرار عودة مجلس الشعب من اختصاصات رئيس الدولة*

قال المستشار أحمد مكى، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض السابق: إن قرار عودة مجلس الشعب يعد من اختصاصات رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى، مؤكدًا تأييده هذا القرار.

وأشار مكى فى تصريحات لـ "اليوم السابع" إلى أن حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا جاء على عدم دستورية بعض النصوص، وبالتالى لا يؤثر ذلك على حل مجلس الشعب من عدمه، مضيفًا أنه على رئيس مجلس الشعب الدكتور محمد الكتاتنى قراءة هذه النصوص، والتى يجىء أولها بانتخاب الثلث الفردى ودخول الحزبيِّين عليه، ويترتب عليه إعادة الانتخابات بالنسبة للثلث الفردى على المقاعد الفردية التى نجح فيها الحزبيون فقط، وعليه إصدار قرار بشأنها.

http://www2.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=727332


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *تصحيح .. اللى نفذ الحكم مش مامور السجن*
> *اللى نفذ الحكم بلطجى من الحتة .. ومع خلافى لمرسى ولكن هو لم يقل ببقاء مجلس الشعب بل اقر بعمل انتخابات جديدة بمجرد الانتهاء من الدستور .. واصلا البلطجى هو اللى فصل قانون انتخاب مجلس الشعب*
> *الباطل وبعد ماتم صرف 2 مليار جنية تكلفة*
> 
> *الانتخابات عايز يعيدها تانى .. يبقى بلطجى ولا لآ ياعبوووووووووووود*​


*لا ياباشا جبت منين بلطجى الحتة دة ؟*
*مش دة الجيش اللى هللتولوا اول مانزل الشارع*
*مش دةالجيش اللى قلتوا حمى الثورة ؟*
*مش دة الجيش اللى عملكوا أستفتاء ع الدستور ونزل 77% من الجرادل يقولوا آآآآآآآه موافقين*
*مش دة الجيش اللى هللوا للمادة 28 *
*ولما ما جتش على هواهم قالوا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مش دة الجيش اللى قالوا هيزور لشفيق وهيولعوها نار*
*وهو هو نفس الجيش اللى لما نجح مرسى قلتوا كدة تمام التمام*
*مش دة الجيش اللى مسك البلد لما شيلتوا مبارك ورميتوه ؟*
*مش دة الجيش اللى خليتوه يقدم مبارك لمحكمة جنائية ؟؟*
*وبعد كدة قعدتوا تعيطوا لما خد مؤبد*
*مش دة الجيش اللى هزأوة حمزاوى جوز الست ؟*
*وسكت وصبر عليه ؟*
*مش دة الجيش اللى هاجمه أبو أسماعيل ونعته بأقذع الألفاظ ؟*
*مش دة الجيش اللى سكت لكوا لما هجمتوا عليه فى العباسية ؟*
*مش دة الجيش اللى ما تفيه مجند بلا ذنب هناك ؟؟*
*دلوقتى بقى بلطجية ؟؟؟؟ *
*أحنا كلنا بلطجية يا استاذ ياسر*
*مش الجيش لوحده ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2012)

*اللى مستغرباله حقيقى هو موقف العسكرى من اللى بيحصل ده !!!!*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اللى مستغرباله حقيقى هو موقف العسكرى من اللى بيحصل ده !!!!*


*والله سؤالك سؤال جميل .. ودا هايخلينى اسألك "تفتكرى مرسى يقدر ياخد القرار دا من غير مايرجع للمجلس العسكرى " *
*لو جاوبتى هاديكى ربع جنيه ولو ماجاوبتيش*
*هاديكى جنيه *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا ياباشا جبت منين بلطجى الحتة دة ؟*
> *مش دة الجيش اللى هللتولوا اول مانزل الشارع*
> *مش دةالجيش اللى قلتوا حمى الثورة ؟*
> *مش دة الجيش اللى عملكوا أستفتاء ع الدستور ونزل 77% من الجرادل يقولوا آآآآآآآه موافقين*
> ...


*كلامك صحيح كلنا الجيش بس مش كلنا*
*المجلس العسكرى ياعبووووود *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *والله سؤالك سؤال جميل .. ودا هايخلينى اسألك "تفتكرى مرسى يقدر ياخد القرار دا من غير مايرجع للمجلس العسكرى " *
> *لو جاوبتى هاديكى ربع جنيه ولو ماجاوبتيش*
> *هاديكى جنيه *​



*ولماا هما حباحيب بعضيهم اوووى كده كان لازمته ايه بقى الاعلان الدستورى المكمل !!
والاجتماع الطارىء بتاع امبارح ده كمان كان اشتغاله للشعب ولا ايه :ranting:*


----------



## grges monir (9 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولماا هما حباحيب بعضيهم اوووى كده كان لازمته ايه بقى الاعلان الدستورى المكمل !!
> والاجتماع الطارىء بتاع امبارح ده كمان كان اشتغاله للشعب ولا ايه :ranting:*


لا الاتنين بيلعبوا لعبة القط والفار
كل واحد بيشوف التانى مقدرتة قد اية
مرة تلاقى جيرى  ضرب توم وجرى ومرة تلاقى جيرى ممسوك من توم وبيستعطفة ومرة تلاقيهم حبابيب ههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اللى مستغرباله حقيقى هو موقف العسكرى من اللى بيحصل ده !!!!*



*الخروج الآمن للعسكر ...... وطزين فى مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

*ضياء رشوان يكشف مخطط الإخوان لعمرو اديب :المبعوث الأمريكى جاء لمرسى بمعهادات دولية موقعة عليها مصر تلزم بإحترام قرارات الرئيس المنتخب..إذا قورنت بسلطة إستثنائية ألا وهى المجلس العسكرى وعلية لو تدخل المجلس مش فى صالحنا لأنة هيواجة بتدخل دولى ودة اللى الخوان الخونة عاوزينوا..علشان كدة طالب ضياء والمحامين ان التصدى يكون للمحامين والقضاة والشعب حتى نلتف على لعبة الإخوان..يعنى الناس مش المجلس لازم تتحرك وتعتصم مش بس وقفات لأ لازم صوتنا يتسمع.. والكرة فى ملعبنا ياننقظ مصر يا ياالله السلام وماتلوموش إلانفسكوا..
 ومخطط الإخوان الثانى-والكلام لضياء رشوان ايضا-للضحك على الثورجية هو تصدير نفس الفكرة بتاعت إنهم ضد العسكر وإن التشريع معاهم أحسن من مايكون مع العسكر..ويضحكوا عليهم ليتناسوا ان الريس داس على القانون ودولتة علشان اخوانيتة..فانتبهوا ونبهوا الناس وتحركوا..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*أبوالعز يطعن في عودة البرلمان ويصفه بـ"انقلاب"*

* الإثنين 2012/7/9 6:44 م*

* الحريري*







* كتبت – شيماء عيسى*

* قال النائب في مجلس الشعب المنحل أبوالعز الحريري عن حزب التحالف الشعبي  الاشتراكي، أن قرار عودة البرلمان باطل من أساسه ويعد انقلابا على الدولة  المصرية، لأن المحكمة الدستورية قضت بحل البرلمان ولا يمكن إحياء ما كان  ميتا بحسب وصفه .*

* وأضاف الحريري أنه تقدم بطعن في القرار أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا ،  مؤكدا أن أحكام القضاء لا تتدخل السياسة فيها ، وأنه كان يمكن محاولة إعادة  البرلمان عبر الوسائل القانونية وحدها .*

* يذكر أن قرار عودة البرلمان المنحل أثار جدلا واسعا بين مؤيد ورافض، وبين  أبرز الرافضين للقرار الدكتور محمد البرادعي والفقيه الدستوري إبراهيم  درويش والمستشارة تهاني الجبالي ونقيب المحامين سامح عاشور، والنائبان محمد  أبوحامد ومصطفى بكري، وبين أبرز المؤيدين كلا من الفقهاء الدستوريين طارق  البشري وثروت بدوي وعاطف البنا والمستشار أحمد مكي وحركة 6 ابريل ومن  الكتاب فهمي هويدي ومن الحقوقيين جمال عيد وغيرهم .*


* محيط*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ضياء رشوان يكشف مخطط الإخوان لعمرو اديب :المبعوث الأمريكى جاء لمرسى بمعهادات دولية موقعة عليها مصر تلزم بإحترام قرارات الرئيس المنتخب..إذا قورنت بسلطة إستثنائية ألا وهى المجلس العسكرى وعلية لو تدخل المجلس مش فى صالحنا لأنة هيواجة بتدخل دولى ودة اللى الخوان الخونة عاوزينوا..علشان كدة طالب ضياء والمحامين ان التصدى يكون للمحامين والقضاة والشعب حتى نلتف على لعبة الإخوان..يعنى الناس مش المجلس لازم تتحرك وتعتصم مش بس وقفات لأ لازم صوتنا يتسمع.. والكرة فى ملعبنا ياننقظ مصر يا ياالله السلام وماتلوموش إلانفسكوا..
> ومخطط الإخوان الثانى-والكلام لضياء رشوان ايضا-للضحك على الثورجية هو تصدير نفس الفكرة بتاعت إنهم ضد العسكر وإن التشريع معاهم أحسن من مايكون مع العسكر..ويضحكوا عليهم ليتناسوا ان الريس داس على القانون ودولتة علشان اخوانيتة..فانتبهوا ونبهوا الناس وتحركوا..*



*انا بثق جدااااااا فى كلام واراء ضياء رشوان لانه اكتر حد فاهم الاخوان وفاهم بيفكروا ازاى وليه
كل اللى  اقدر اقوله اننا محتاجين لصلاه مستمره لان الشىء الوحيد المؤكد ان الايام الجايه مش هتكون سهله ابدااا  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*مأمون فندي: قرار مرسي "مسخرة" والعسكري طرطور للمرشد ومصر بعد الثورة بقت إيران*
* الاثنين ٩ يوليو ٢٠١٢ - ٢٤: ٠٥ م +02:00 CEST حجم الخط :     *

* *مرسي يعاني انفصام في الشخصية وتقية سياسية.*
* *قرار مرسي تعدي على أحكام القضاء وسيؤدي لتآكل شرعية كل المؤسسات.*
* *ماذا يعني إصدار القرار بعودة البرلمان بعد لقاء مرسي بمساعد وزير الخارجية الأمريكي؟!*
* *على تيار الليبراليون الانتهازيون الاستقالة من البرلمان ليتضح للعالم أن مصر الثورة باتت إيران تحت طاعة المرشد.*
* *قرار مرسي بهذه الطريقة مسخرة.*
* كتبت: أماني موسى*

* أستنكر الكاتب السياسي د. مأمون فندي قرار الرئيس بعودة البرلمان المنحل،  متساءلاً: كيف لرجل ذهب للمحكمة الدستورية ليقسم على احترام القانون  والدستور ثم ينقلب على الدستورية بعد أيام من حلف اليمين؟ هل حنث مرسي  باليمين؟ أم أن ذهابه الدستورية كان من نوع التقية السياسية - أي يظهر ما  لا يبطن في علاقته بالقانون والدستور ؟ أم أن الرجل يعاني من انفصام في  الشخصية؟*

* وتابع فندي: قرار مرسي بهذه السرعة وبعد مقابلة مساعد وزير الخارجية  الأمريكي يوحي إما بمراهقة سياسية أو إن الرجل ده شغال عند حد تاني –على حد  تعبيره-.*
* مضيفًا: لأن تبعات هذا القرار بكل تأكيد ستؤدي لتآكل شرعية كل المؤسسات  تقريبًا، فهناك مَن سينظر للقضاء بأنه "شخشيخه" وللجيش بأنه قص أظافره  واستعمل له مناكير كمان. *

* مؤكدًا: قرار مرسي بهذه الطريقة خلى الموضوع كله مسخرة، فقد كنا نتصور بحكم  الإعلان الدستوري أن تُحجم صلاحيات الإخوان ولكن يبدو إن المجلس العسكري  طلع طرطور للمرشد.*
* مطالبًا مختلف التيارات السياسية المتواجدة بالبرلمان بالاستقالة كي ينكشف  الوضع أمام العالم بأن مصر بعد الثورة هي إيران، وليهنئ العالم دولة المرشد  أو دولة ولاية الفقية الثانية في المنطقة. لكن للأسف الانتهازيون من  الليبراليين لن يستقيلوا.*



* الأقباط متحدون*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *كلامك صحيح كلنا الجيش بس مش كلنا*
> 
> *المجلس العسكرى ياعبووووود *​


*على رأى عم نجيب محفوظ ..*
*كلنا مجرمين ...كلنا ضحايا ..*
*أصل مُبارك كان فاسد لوحده ...مش معاه معظم دواوين الحكومة فى مصر بموظفينها  *
*ومُبارك هو اللى كان مبوظ التعليم ..مش المدرسين اللى أمتنعوا عن الشرح فى المدارس*
*ومُبارك اللى باع الأراضى ..مش أحنا اللى سقعناها*
*ومُبارك اللى بوظ المرور ...مش السواقين اللى بيدخلوا عكس الأتجاه ولا اللى بيكسروا الأشارات*
*ومُبارك هو اللى بوظ جهاز الشرطة...مش الظباط ولا أمناء الشرطة ( اللى من كوكب المريخ ومش مصريين )*
*ومُبارك هو اللى باع القطاع العام ..مش أحنا اللى خسرناه وجيبناه الأرض  *
*ومُبارك هو اللى بنى على الأراضى الزراعية*
*ومُبارك هو السبب فى عفن البطاطس*
*ومُبارك هو السبب أن الصنايعى مابيشتغلش ومبلطج*
*ومُبارك هو السبب أن الفلاح مأنتخ ع القهوة بيتفرج ع الدش*
*ومُبارك هو اللى بيتهرب م الجمارك ..*
*ومُبارك هو اللى بيتهرب م الضرايب ..*
*مُبارك هو اللى عمل كل حاجة ياريس ..مش أحنا ..*
*أحنا شعب أستيراد الخارج ...خارج حسابات العالم كله *
*أما أحنا شعب زى الفل ..مُنتج وبيصدر ,,ربنطلع مليونيات ولا بنقف نقطع طريق ولا بنقطع خطوط المواصلات ..*
*ولا اى حاجة*
*دلوقتى مُبارك رااح ...جه المجلس العسكرى ..*
*لالالالالالالالا*
*أحنا زى الفل ياراجل ...هُما اللى ... كُخة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2012)

*القوات المسلحة ملك الشعب وستظل تنحاز للشرعية والدستور ولصالح الشعب..
"العسكرى": واثقون من احترام مؤسسات الدولة للإعلان الدستورى*
*أكد المجلس العسكرى، فى بيان له مساء اليوم، الاثنين، أنه منذ تحمله مسئولية إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية، انحاز ولا يزال لإرادة الشعب، ولم يلجأ الى أى إجراءات استثنائية، وأعلى فى ذلك قيمة العمل المؤسسى لجميع مؤسسات الدولة، مؤكداً أهمية سيادة القانون والدستور، حفاظاً على مكانة الدولة المصرية، واحتراماً لشعبها العظيم.

وقال المجلس، فى بيانه، إن القرار رقم 350 لسنة 2012 أصدره المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وفقاً لصلاحياته، وهو قرار تفيذى لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا القاضى ببطلان مجلس الشعب منذ انتخابه، كما أن الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 17 يونيو 2012 فرضته الضرورة والظروف السياسية والقانونية والدستورية التى كانت تمر البلاد بها، وتضمن تحديد مهام واختصاصات لمؤسسات الدولة وللمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة حتى إقرار الدستور الجديد.

وتابع البيان: نحن على ثقة من أن جميع مؤسسات الدول ستحترم كافة ما ورد من الإعلانات الدستورية، وعدم صحة الإدعاءات الكاذبة والشائعات المغرضة التى تسىء للمجلس الأعلى، واتهامه بإبرام الصفقات يعد أمراً خطيراً يمس الثوابت الوطنية التى طالما حرص على التمسك بها واحترامها، وأن القوات المسلحة ملك لشعب مصر العظيم وستظل دائماً وفية بعهدها بالانحياز الدائم للشرعية والدستور والقانون ولصالح الشعب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2012)

*عروستى ..!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عروستى ..!!*


*ولا عروستك ولا حاجة ..بيشرحوا للشعب ان القرار بحل مجلس الشعب مستند على حكم الدستورية ومش من دماغهم ...*
*وبالمختصر المفيد بقى أنهم مؤسسة سيادية منفصلة عن مرسى*
*بس كدة *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عروستى ..!!*


* مش ممكن .. كنت لسه هأقولها *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولا عروستك ولا حاجة ..بيشرحوا للشعب ان القرار بحل مجلس الشعب مستند على حكم الدستورية ومش من دماغهم ...*
> *وبالمختصر المفيد بقى أنهم مؤسسة سيادية منفصلة عن مرسى*
> *بس كدة *


*طب يعنى فيه ولا مافيش !!!*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طب يعنى فيه ولا مافيش !!!*​


 *ههههههه ..مافيش *


----------



## Samir poet (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2012)

*يا سلالالالالالالالالالالام
شوف ازاااااى
طيب ايه 
مفيش وبناءً عليه !!!!!؟؟؟؟
يعنى خلاص بخ على كده ولا ايه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا سلالالالالالالالالالالام*
> *شوف ازاااااى*
> *طيب ايه *
> *مفيش وبناءً عليه !!!!!؟؟؟؟*
> *يعنى خلاص بخ على كده ولا ايه *


*آدى أحنا بنتفرج ..*
*وراكى حاجة ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

*أكد المجلس العسكرى، فى بيان له مساء اليوم، الاثنين، أنه منذ تحمله مسئولية إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية، انحاز ولا يزال لإرادة الشعب، ولم يلجأ الى أى إجراءات استثنائية، وأعلى فى ذلك قيمة العمل المؤسسى لجميع مؤسسات الدولة، مؤكداً أهمية سيادة القانون والدستور، حفاظاً على مكانة الدولة المصرية، واحتراماً لشعبها العظيم.

 وقال المجلس، فى بيانه، إن القرار رقم 350 لسنة 2012 أصدره المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وفقاً لصلاحياته، وهو قرار تنفيذى لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا القاضى ببطلان مجلس الشعب منذ انتخابه، كما أن الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 17 يونيو 2012 فرضته الضرورة والظروف السياسية والقانونية والدستورية التى كانت تمر البلاد بها، وتضمن تحديد مهام واختصاصات لمؤسسات الدولة وللمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة حتى إقرار الدستور الجديد.

وتابع البيان: نحن على ثقة من أن جميع مؤسسات الدول ستحترم كافة ما ورد من الإعلانات الدستورية، وعدم صحة الادعاءات الكاذبة والشائعات المغرضة التى تسىء للمجلس الأعلى، واتهامه بإبرام الصفقات يعد أمراً خطيراً يمس الثوابت الوطنية التى طالما حرص على التمسك بها واحترامها، وأن القوات المسلحة ملك لشعب مصر العظيم وستظل دائماً وفية بعهدها بالانحياز الدائم للشرعية والدستور والقانون ولصالح الشعب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آدى أحنا بنتفرج ..*
> *وراكى حاجة ؟؟*



* لا مفيش خلينا نتفرج اما نشوف اخرة الفيلم الهندى ده ايه :a82:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

*دعا البيت الأبيض اليوم الاثنين، المسئولين المصريين إلى "احترام المبادئ الديمقراطية" لوضع حد للخلاف بين الرئيس المصرى الجديد والجيش حول استعادة صلاحيات مجلس الشعب.

وقال المتحدث باسم مجلس الأمن القومى تومى فيتور إن الولايات المتحدة "على اتصال مع المسئولين المصريين"، معتبراً أنّه "على المصريين أن يتخذوا قرارهم بشفافية، ضمن احترام المبادئ الديمقراطية، ومع حماية حقوق الشعب المصرى".

دعا البيت الأبيض اليوم الاثنين، المسئولين المصريين إلى "احترام المبادئ الديمقراطية" لوضع حد للخلاف بين الرئيس المصرى الجديد والجيش حول استعادة صلاحيات مجلس الشعب.

وقال المتحدث باسم مجلس الأمن القومى تومى فيتور إن الولايات المتحدة "على اتصال مع المسئولين المصريين"، معتبراً أنّه "على المصريين أن يتخذوا قرارهم بشفافية، ضمن احترام المبادئ الديمقراطية، ومع حماية حقوق الشعب المصرى"

حد فاهم حاجة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *دعا البيت الأبيض اليوم الاثنين، المسئولين المصريين إلى "احترام المبادئ الديمقراطية" لوضع حد للخلاف بين الرئيس المصرى الجديد والجيش حول استعادة صلاحيات مجلس الشعب.*
> *حد فاهم حاجة ؟؟؟؟*


*طبعا ....*
*باراك أوباما فاهم ...*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يوليو 2012)

*والمطلوب مننا ايه نقول سمعا وطاعة ويبقى الحال على ماهو عليه
الولايات المتحدة مالها ومالنا هما بيعتبرونا قطع شطارنج ملناش ارادة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2012)

*خلاف ايه بس دى الناس اهى فله واخر حلاوه مع بعضيها وقلوبهم بيضااااااااااا*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يوليو 2012)

*بيان للمحكمة: ننتظر الفصل فى الدعاوى القضائية ضد قرار "مرسى" بعودة المجلس..
"الدستورية" تعليقاً على عودة "الشعب": أحكامنا ملزمة لجميع السلطات
الإثنين، 9 يوليو 2012 - 14:42


رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا المستشار ماهر البحيرى
 كتب إبراهيم قاسم 


قررت الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة الدستورية انتظار الفصل فى الدعاوى القضائية المقامة ضد قرار رئيس الجمهورية، بشأن عودة مجلس الشعب المنحل، وأكدت المحكمة عقب انتهاء الجمعية العمومية الطارئة التى عقدت اليوم، أنها ليست طرفاً فى أى صراع سياسى مما عساه أن يثور بين القوى السياسية، ولا شأن لها بما تتخذه هذه القوى من مواقف أو تتبناه من آراء.

وأوضح بيان صادر عن الجمعية العمومية اليوم، أن المحكمة الدستورية العليا ماضية فى مباشرة اختصاصاتها التى عقدها الدستور لها، وفى مقدمتها أنها تتولى، دون غيرها، الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين واللوائح، كما ينص قانونها على أن أحكام المحكمة وقراراتها نهائية وغير قابلة للطعن، وأن هذه الأحكام فى الدعاوى الدستورية وقراراتها بالتفسير ملزمة لجميع سلطات الدولة وللكافة.

وشددت المحكمة على أنها ستظل تخوم نطاق مهمتها المقدسة، وهى حماية نصوص الدستور ودرء أى عدوان عليها أو انتهاك لها، موضحة أنه تم إقامة عدد من ذوى الشأن وأصحاب الصفة اليوم منازعات تنفيذ أمام المحكمة بشأن قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 11 لسنة 2012 الذى قضى فى مادته الثانية بعودة مجلس الشعب المنتخب لعقد جلساته وممارسة اختصاصاته المنصوص عليها بالمادة (33) من الإعلان الدستورى الصادر بتاريخ 30 مارس سنة 2011 .

وطلب المدعون بصفة مستعجلة وقف تنفيذ قرار رئيس الجمهورية السالف بيانه وفى الموضوع بالاستمرار فى تنفيذ حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى الدعوى رقم 20 لسنة 34 قضائية "دستورية".

وانتهت المحكمة طبقاً لحكم المادة (50) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا، الفصل دون غيرها فى كافة المنازعات المتعلقة بتنفيذ الأحكام والقرارات الصادرة منها، وعليه ستنظر المحكمة منازعات التنفيذ المقامة أمامها على النحو المقرر قانوناً.
اليوم السابع​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

*هو مرسى راح فين ؟؟؟؟؟ محدش سامع منه حاجة ......*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هو مرسى راح فين ؟؟؟؟؟ محدش سامع منه حاجة ......*


*ماهو المرشد والشاطر هيردوا نيابة عنه ..*
*هو قال وعليهم بقى يفسروا ويخّرّجوا ( يرقعوا ) كالعااااادة  *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2012)

*هو الحل ان يحصل انقلاب جوا الجيش نفسه ويشيلوا الزبالة اللى فوق 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو الحل ان يحصل انقلاب جوا الجيش نفسه ويشيلوا الزبالة اللى فوق
> *



*الجيش والأخوان أيد واحدة ...... والشعب لبس الخازوق*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

*هو يا أما احنا شعب غبى و المجلس العسكرى عبقرى و مجهز حاجة قوية يردها للأخوان .. يا أما الدنيا اتقلب حالها و المجلس العسكرى فيه حاجة غلط !! مش عارفة بس هو أكيد فيه حاجة مش مفهومة ... يجى رئيس اخوانى و قولنا ماشى .. لكن ينقد قرار للمجلس العسكرى و يتسكتله ؟؟؟؟؟ الموضوع فيه إنَّ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

*رئيس هيئه المفوضين بالمحكمة الدستوريه العليا :مرسى فقد شرعيته بعد قراره باعاده مجلس الشعب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

*المستشار احمد الزند : قررنا إمهال الرئيس محمد مرسي 48 ساعة لسحب قرار عودة البرلمان وتقديم اعتذار صريح وواضح*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*القضاة: المواجهة بدأت.. ولن تنتهى إلا باحترام «الأحكام»*
* سلطان: قرار الرئيس «باطل».. والبلشى: سابقة لم يجرؤ عليها مبارك..ومحجوب: يواجه عقوبة الحبس والعزل*
* كتب : أحمد ربيع ومى رضا منذ 9 دقائق*
* 2*
* فاروق سلطان فاروق سلطان*

* بدأت المواجهة ولن تنتهى حتى يتم احترام أحكام القضاء.. هكذا عبر القضاة  وأعضاء الهيئات القضائية عن موقفهم تجاه قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس  الجمهورية، بعودة مجلس الشعب المنحل إلى ممارسة اختصاصاته، ووصفوا القرار  بـ «الكارثة والمصيبة» التى لم يشهدها القضاء على مدار تاريخه، حتى فى ظل  أعتى الديكتاتوريات.*

* وشن المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا السابق، الذى رأس  جلسة النطق بالحكم بحل البرلمان، هجوما عنيفا على القرار الصادر من رئيس  الجمهورية، الدكتور محمد مرسى، الخاص بعودة مجلس الشعب، قائلا: إنه فى ضوء  حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بشأن مخالفة قانون الانتخابات للإعلان  الدستورى فإن قرار الرئيس باطل 100%.*

* وأضاف سلطان أن قرار عودة البرلمان لا يستند إلى أى شرعية قانونية أو  دستورية، ومخالف للقانون والإعلان الدستورى الصادر من المجلس الأعلى للقوات  المسلحة عقب توليه مسئولية إدارة البلاد بعد تنحى الرئيس السابق حسنى  مبارك قائلا: «هذا القرار باطل ومخالف للأعراف القانونية والدستورية».*

* وأشار رئيس المحكمة الدستورية السابق إلى أن قرار المحكمة الصادر بشأن حل  البرلمان واضح، وهو بطلان قانون الانتخابات التشريعية، وبمقتضاه حُل مجلس  الشعب، قائلا: «حكم المحكمة الدستورية يشمل حل مجلس الشعب بالكامل بسبب  بطلان بعض مواد قانون مجلس الشعب ومخالفتها للإعلان الدستورى» وأن الحكم  ملزم لكافة سلطات الدولة بمجرد نشره فى الجريدة الرسمية.*

* من جانبه وصف المستشار زغلول البلشى، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض، قرار عودة  البرلمان المنحل بأنه سابقة خطيرة لم تحدث فى تاريخ القضاء المصرى، ولم  يجرؤ عليها الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك رغم جبروته وطغيانه واستبداده.*

* وطالب البلشى أعضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا بأن يلزموا بيوتهم؛ لأنه أشرف  وأكرم لهم من أن يصدروا أحكاما يهدرها رئيس الجمهورية، لافتا إلى أن حكم  الدستورية العليا بحل مجلس الشعب ملزم لكافة السلطات، وعلى رأسها السلطة  التنفيذية، التى يمثلها رئيس الجمهورية، وفقا لنصوص قانون المحكمة  الدستورية العليا التى تنص على أن أحكام المحكمة واجبة النفاذ.*

* وقال نائب النقض: إن قرار عودة البرلمان يعتبر مصيبة وكارثة، ويتعين على  رئيس الجمهورية العدول عنه، وألا يستمع إلى مستشاريه من بطانة السوء.*

* من ناحيته قال المستشار عزت عجوة، رئيس نادى قضاة الإسكندرية، إن ما حدث من  رئيس الجمهورية هو انقلاب على شرعية الدولة ودستوريتها، ويمثل فى خطورته  كارثة أكبر من مذبحة القضاة فى عهد الرئيس الراحل جمال عبدالناصر عام 1969.*

* وأضاف عجوة أن الرئيس الذى أقسم 3 مرات على احترام القانون والدستور  واحترام أحكام القضاء حنث بها، على نحو يخل بمشروعية وجوده، لافتا إلى أن  هناك تنسيقا مع المحامين وجميع الأندية القضائية من أجل توحيد قرارهم  ومواقفهم فى مواجهة اعتداء رئيس الجمهورية على السلطة القضائية ودولة  القانون.*

* وقال المستشار مجدى الجارحى، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، إن قرار عودة مجلس  الشعب هو انقلاب على الشرعية والقانون، ويفتقد لأى أساس قانونى أو دستورى،  وما يقال غير ذلك هو مغالطات.*

* وتساءل الجارحى: أين احترام القضاء وأحكامه؟.. فما يحدث هو تعدٍ صارخ على  الأحكام واستقلال القضاء، وسيؤثر على الاستثمار فى مصر؛ لأن المستثمر سيخشى  من إقامة أى مشروعات فى دولة لا تحترم أحكام القضاء، وبالتالى ففى حال  وجود منازعة له مع الدولة سيكون لديه العلم المسبق بأنه لو صدر حكم لصالحه  لن يتم تنفيذه أو احترامه.*

* وأشار الجارحى إلى أن كل القوانين التى ستصدر من المجلس العائد ستكون منعدمة، ويحكم فيها بعدم الدستورية.*

* وقال المستشار خالد محجوب، بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة، إن قرار رئيس الجمهورية  بعودة مجلس الشعب يعرّض الدكتور محمد مرسى للمساءلة القانونية والمعاقبة  بنص المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات التى تنص على الحبس والعزل لمن يمتنع عن  تنفيذ أحكام القضاء أو يعرقل تنفيذها.*

* وأضاف محجوب أن قرار عودة مجلس الشعب، بالمخالفة لحكم المحكمة الدستورية  العليا، سيعرّض جميع ما يصدر عنه من قرارات أو قوانين إلى البطلان والحكم  بعدم دستوريتها؛ لأنها صدرت بعد حكم واجب النفاذ وغير قابل للطعن من  المحكمة الدستورية.*

* وأكد أن مرسى خالف القسم الذى أقسمه أمام الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة الدستورية العليا باحترام الدستور والقانون.*

* ووصف المستشار عبداللـه فتحى، وكيل نادى القضاة، القرار بالموقف «الجلل  الذى يصيب الدولة فى شرعيتها ويهدم بنيان الدولة القانونى تماما»، وأضاف أن  القرار يعد سابقة هى الأولى من نوعها ولم تحدث من قبل فى ظل أعتى الأنظمة  الديكتاتورية.*

* من جانبه وصف المستشار محمد إسماعيل، نائب رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية،  القرار بأنه «سقطة» سياسية من الرئيس وانحراف بالسلطة، وتحدٍ لحكم المحكمة  الدستورية العليا والإعلان الدستورى المكمل الذى منح المجلس العسكرى سلطة  التشريع خلال الفترة المؤقتة حتى وضع الدستور الجديد وانتخاب مجلس شعب.*

* وقال إسماعيل: إن قرار مرسى سيؤدى إلى فتنة فى البلاد لا مبرر لها، خاصة أن  القرار الجمهورى يدعو المجلس «المنعدم» للانعقاد فى فترة فض الدورة  البرلمانية التى تبدأ فى 30 يونيو وتنتهى فى 1 نوفمبر، وبالتالى لا يوجد  معنى قانونى من دعوة المجلس للانعقاد خلال فترة فض الدورة البرلمانية،  مؤكدا أن هذا من شأنه أن يؤدى إلى انعدام وبطلان كافة القوانين التى ستصدر  من هذا المجلس المنعدم وجوده بحكم الدستورية العليا.*

* وأشار نائب رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية إلى أن إصدار الدكتور محمد مرسى  لهذا القرار فى ذلك التوقيت لا يعنى سوى تفسير واحد وهو خضوعه لرغبات طالبى  السلطة من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وهو ما سيفتح مجالا للشقاق والخلاف  ويؤكد ما قيل عن أن الإخوان يطمعون فى السلطة والحكم، أيا كانت الوسيلة.*

* وأكد يحيى الجمل، الفقيه الدستورى ونائب رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، أن القرار لا  أساس له من الصحة القانونية، واصفا إياه بأنه «باطل بطلانا مطلقا»، قائلا:  «هذا القرار صدمة لكل من يأملون خيرا للمرحلة».*

* وعن ماهية الإجراءات القانونية المتبعة لتطبيق المادة 123 من قانون  العقوبات المصرى على الرئيس مرسى، التى تعاقب بالحبس والعزل لكل موظف عمومى  استغل سلطته الوظيفية فى وقف تنفيذ حكم أو أمر صادر من المحكمة أو أى جهة  مختصة، قال الجمل فى تصريح خاص لـ«الوطن»: إنه من الممكن رفع دعوى قضائية  أمام المحكمة الإدارية بعدم مشروعية قرار مرسى بإعادة مجلس الشعب، ثم يتم  النظر فيها أمام مجلس الدولة، الذى يصدر الحكم فيها.*

* وأضاف الجمل أنه يمكن رفع دعوى أخرى أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا لإزالة عوائق تنفيذ الحكم، وذلك طبقا للمادة 50 لقانون المحكمة.*

* من جانبه أكد الدكتور أحمد رفعت، أستاذ القانون الدستورى، جواز تنفيذ  المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات المصرى على الرئيس محمد مرسى، مشيرا إلى  إصدار حكم بحبس الدكتور هانى هلال، وزير التعليم العالى الأسبق، سنة  غيابياً مع الشغل، والعزل من وظيفته، وإلزامه بدفع 5 آلاف جنيه تعويضا  مدنيا مؤقتا لعدد من طلاب الثانوية الإنجليزية، الذين أقاموا دعوى ضده،  لمنعه قبول طلبة IG فى الجامعات المصرية.*

* وأشار رفعت إلى صدور أحكام فى حق الرئيس السابق مبارك نتيجة لعدم تنفيذ أو  مخالفته لأحكام القضاء المصرى، مؤكدا أن شغل أى شخص لمنصب رئاسة الدولة لا  يمنعه من تطبيق الحكم ضده فى حال مخالفته لأحكام القضاء أو وقف تنفيذها.*

* وعن إمكانية عزل الدكتور مرسى من منصبه كرئيس للدولة، أكد رفعت أن الأمر  ليس بالسهولة الشديدة، مشيرا لضرورة أن تكيف المحكمة الوضع الحالى ومدى  مخالفته للقانون ومن ثم إصدار حكم قضائى بذلك، مضيفا أنها معركة قانونية  يجب أن يتوافر لدى القاضى كافة الأوراق لإصدار حكم بها.*



* الوطن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

*انباء عن تهديد المؤسسات القضائية والقانونية في إجتماع نادى القضاة بالاضراب العام في المحاكم مالم يعدل الرئيس مرسى عن قراره خلال 48 ساعة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

*سعد الحسينى, عضو المكتب السياسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين, يطالب بمحاكمة الزند لاتهامه الرئيس بالخيانة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*دعوى قضائية من ائتلاف اقباط مصر ضد قرار مرسى بإعادة مجلس الشعب*
* الإثنين 09.07.2012 - 09:24 م*
* صورة ارشيفية*
* كتبت - ميرا ممدوح*

* رفع كرم غابريال رئيس اللجنة القانونية بإئتلاف أقباط مصر و ثروت بخيت  المحامى ونبيل غبريال المحامى أول دعوى منازعة أمام المحكمة الدستورية  العليا اليوم طالبوا فيها بتحديد جلسة عاجلة غدا لوقف قرار رئيس الجمهورية  الدكتور محمد مرسى رقم 11 لسنة 2012 الصادر بتاريخ 8 يوليو 2012 بعودة مجلس  الشعب للعمل مرة أخرى.*

* وجاء فى الدعوى رقم 4 لسنة 34 قضائية منازعات تنفيذ، أنه استناداً إلى  المادة رقم 50 من القانون بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا، قرر أن يقيم منازعة  أمام الدستورية بصفة مستعجلة لإلغاء قرار الرئيس بعودة مجلس الشعب، وذلك  لأنه من صلاحيات المحكمة الدستورية أن تأخذ إجراءات سريعة ويحق لها أيضاً  تحديد جلسة مستعجلة غداً، وتصدر فيها حكمها بوقف القرار أو غير ذلك.*
* والاستمرار فى تنفيذ الحكم رقم 20 لسنة 34 ق القاضى بحل مجلس الشعب*



* صدى البلد*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

سامح عاشورنقيب المحامين
*عاشور: لن نسمح لمرسى بالوصاية على القضاء 

​ 
   		 		   			 								متابعة- محمد عبدالستار: 			 	   		منذ 1 ساعة 6 دقيقة  		 
 	أكد سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، أن جميع المؤسسات  القضائية والقانونية لن  تقبل باستبداد من قبل الرئيس أو المجلس العسكرى  مطالبا جميع القوى المدنية  والقضائية بالاستعداد للدخول فى مواجهة حاسمة  للرد على محاولة البعض  الهيمنة على جميع مؤسسات الدولة.
 	وتابع عاشور: "لا يجوز للرئيس محمد مرسى أو غيره  التعدى على أحكام القانون  والقضاء"، موضحا أن الرئيس من حقه تعديل مشروع  أو المطالبة بإلغاء قانون  لكنه لا يمتلك أن يقضى ببطلان قرار صادر من  المؤسسات القضائية.
	وأوضح نقيب المحامين: "لن نسمح للرئيس محمد مرسى بأن ينصب نفسه وصيا على القضاء المصرى".
	وأشار عاشور إلى أن المعارك الوهمية التى يحاول الرئيس والمجلس العسكري   اختلاقها وخدعت الشعب المصرى لن تنطلى علي رجال القانون والقضاة.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - عاشور: لن نسمح لمرسى بالوصاية على القضاء 
​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

​ ​ *قيادات بالدعوة السلفية: قرار مرسي ليس له فائدة كبيرة ومعارضوه هم النخبة*

* 





 							Mon, 07/09/2012 - 17:10 *
* 



 *



* قال اليوم الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم، النائب الثاني لرئيس  مجلس  إدارة الدعوة السلفية، وعضو الجمعية التأسيسية: "إن قرار الرئيس محمد  مرسي  بعودة عمل مجلس الشعب أثار ارتياحًا لدى قطاع واسع في الشارع  المصري، فهو  مجلس جاء بجهد الناس وبتصويت وأموال أٌنفقت، مٌعتبرًا في  تصريحات  لـ«الشروق»، أن الرفض لقرار مرسي هو رفض إعلامي، ممن معروفين باسم   «النٌخبة»، وهم أصحاب توجهات معروفة ضد عودة مجلس الشعب للعمل، وهم الذين   يقودون الصخب الإعلامي.*
* وقال الشيخ محمود عبد الحميد، عضو مجلس إدارة الدعوة  السلفية، ورئيس  قطاع شرق الإسكندرية: "إن قرار مرسي هو قرار تصحيحي لما  حدث الفترة الماضية  من أخطاء للمجلس العسكري، وهو تصحيح لوضع خاطئ وعرف  دستوري ينص أنه إذا تم  حل مجلس الشعب فإنه يستمر في عمله، لحين انتخاب  مجلس جديد، حتى لا تخلو  البلد من هيئة تشريعية".*
* لكن عبد الحميد لم يعول كثيرًا على أهمية القرار بقوله  لـ«الشروق»:  "القرار ليس فيه مجاملة لمجلس الشعب، فهو مجلس مؤقت لحين عمل  انتخابات  تشريعية، عقب 60 يومًا من الاستفتاء على الدستور، وبالتالي  فالمجلس عمره لن  يزيد عن ثلاثة أشهر ثم يتم حله، بقوله: "يعني حيلحق يعمل  إيه في المدة  ديه؟"؛ لذا فليس هناك فائدة كبيرة من عودة مجلس الشعب، وكان  يمكن الصبر على  عدم وجوده، وكان من الأفضل العودة لحين انتهاء الفصل  التشريعي له كاملاً.*
* ولفت عبد الحميد، إلى أن القرار لن  يؤدي  لصدام بين "مرسي" و"العسكري"؛ فكل القوى الآن تميل للتوافق، لكنه أكد  أن  القرار سحب صلاحية التشريع من المجلس العسكري، التي نص عليها في  الإعلان  الدستوري المٌكمل، وبالتالي التشريع يصبح مع مجلس الشعب.​ *
*

الشروق
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

​ ​ *عدد من النواب الليبراليين يقررون عدم حضور جلسة مجلس الشعب غدًا*
* كتب : أ ش أ الإثنين 09-07-2012 13:50*
* 10*
* مجلس الشعب (صورة ارشيقية) مجلس الشعب (صورة ارشيقية)*

* قرر عدد من النواب المنتمين للأحزاب الليبرالية عدم حضور جلسة مجلس الشعب  المقررة غدًا تنفيذا لتعليمات المكاتب التنفيذية لأحزابهم حيث يغيب د.أحمد  سعيد، رئيس الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب المصريين الأحرار في الوقت الذى أصر فيه  بعض نواب الحزب على حضور الجلسات ويغيب نواب حزب الوفد فيما عدا وكيل  المجلس محمد عبدالعليم داود، ومارجريت عازر، ود.محمود السقا .*

* كما يغيب نواب الحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي وأبو العز الحريري، ممثل حزب التحالف الاشتراكي، والذي طعن على قرار عودة المجلس.*

* ويغيب أيضا النائب المستقل حمدي الفخراني الذي قال:"إنه ينتظر قرار محكمة  القضاء الإداري بوقف قرار رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب".*

* من جانبه، أكد النائب المعين شريف زهران أنه لن يشارك فى حضور جلسات مجلس  الشعب ولن يلبى دعوة د.محمد سعد الكتاتني رئيس المجلس في هذا الصدد احتراما  لإعلاء كلمة القضاء وسيادة دولة القانون.*

* وأكد زهران فب بيان صحفب اليوم تأييده لكل الدعاوى التب سترفع من جانب  شخصيات عدة أمام القضاء لوقف قرار الرئيس حتى يقول القضاء كلمته النهائية  في هذا الموضوع.*

* وقال زهران إن المظاهرات التى شهدتها مصر منذ ثورة 25 يناير وبعدها كانت تهدف إلى إعلاء القانون والدعوة إلى الالتزام بكلمته . *


*الوطن *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

*الدكتور محمد أبو الغار، رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى:

إن كل القوى المدنية "من اليمين إلى اليسار" ستقف أمام جماعة الإخوان المسمين "التى تحاول قتل مصر".

أننا جميعاً نقف فى موقف عصيب، وعندما جاء مرسى رئيساً قال إنه سيقود دولة ديمقراطية مدنية وللأسف الشديد بعد أقل من أسبوعين ألغى مدنية الدولة وأصدر قراراً بعودة البرلمان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

*اكد بيان من رئاسة الجمهورية إن قرار عودة البرلمان هو حق أصيل من حقوق رئيس الدولة واختصاصاته وانه لا يتناقض مع حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يوليو 2012)

*يداً واحدة ضد الإخوان والسلفيين كلاب الغرب .*
*يقول رئيس المخابرات البريطانية السابق في مذكراته :*
*"اتفقنا مع الاخوان المسلمين في مصر باعتبارهم معارضة لعبد الناصر على اغتياله بثمان رصاصات واننا رأيناهم أقرب الينا من كل المعارضة الاخرى"*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اكد بيان من رئاسة الجمهورية إن قرار عودة البرلمان هو حق أصيل من حقوق رئيس الدولة واختصاصاته وانه لا يتناقض مع حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا*


*هو فعلا حق أصيل ولا نختلف عليه..*
*بشرط أن يراعى أحكام القضاء ...الجدل الفقهى القائم على نقطة محورية وهى :*
*هل يُطبق حكم المحكمة بأثر رجعى ..أم ...*
*يُطبق فورياً ...أى على قانون الأنتخابات القادم ؟؟*
*كل فريق بيحاول تطبيق نظريته الآن ..الأثر الرجعى أم الأثر الفورى ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو فعلا حق أصيل ولا نختلف عليه..*
> *بشرط أن يراعى أحكام القضاء ...الجدل الفقهى القائم على نقطة محورية وهى :*
> *هل يُطبق حكم المحكمة بأثر رجعى ..أم ...*
> *يُطبق فورياً ...أى على قانون الأنتخابات القادم ؟؟*
> *كل فريق بيحاول تطبيق نظريته الآن ..الأثر الرجعى أم الأثر الفورى ؟*



*لما يكون رئيس الدولة بيستهبل ...... الشعب حيكون ايه ...... فعلا ناس زبالة*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو فعلا حق أصيل ولا نختلف عليه..*
> *بشرط أن يراعى أحكام القضاء ...الجدل الفقهى القائم على نقطة محورية وهى :*
> *هل يُطبق حكم المحكمة بأثر رجعى ..أم ...*
> *يُطبق فورياً ...أى على قانون الأنتخابات القادم ؟؟*
> *كل فريق بيحاول تطبيق نظريته الآن ..الأثر الرجعى أم الأثر الفورى ؟*



فى حالة انعقاد مجلش الشعب قرارته وقوانينه كلها هتكون باطله
بحكم المحكمه الدسستوريه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يوليو 2012)

عاااااااااااااااااااااجل
 ===========
 اللواء العصار قى مداخلة هاتفية على قناة الحياة
 اذا صدر الحكم غدا بحل الجمعية التأسيسة للدستور فهذا سيؤدى الى بطلان قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى باعادة مجلس الشعب
 وسينعقد المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة لاتخاذ قرار بتشكيل لجنة جديدة لصياغة الدستور وربما نعلن خلو منصب الجمهورية
 وواريد ان يعلم كافة طوائف الشعب ان القوات المسلحة ستحمى الشرعية  الدستورية مهما كانت العواقب ولو لاحظ الشعب المصرى اليوم اثناء حفل التخرج  عدم وجود الدكتور الكتاتنى فى الحفل فهذا دليل من القوات المسلحة على عدم  الاعتراف بقرار السيد الرئيس


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يوليو 2012)

اجل جدا " ننفــرد ما حدث فى كواليــس حفلـة تخريج الكليــات والمعاهد العسكريـــة ...

 السيــد الفريــق سامى عنــان يظهر غضبــه ولا يعطى التحية العسكريــة  لمحمد مرســى ويقف فقط للسلام والابتسامة  اثناء حفل الكليات والمعاهد  العسكرية 

 ويقـــول بعد حفلة التخرج  هنــرد على جماعتهم  قريب

 ومن قادر على حل المجلس العسكـرى ليحله اذا كان يملك ذلك وليس امامهم سواء  المصادمة الان وخيارات اخرى بعد اليوم وننتظر المزيد منهم الغاء الاعلان  الدستورى والشعب هو من سوف يحكم جاء كلامات الفريق سامى عنان الذى يويد  بقوة الرد على الاخوان المسلمين هذا فى الاجتماع المنعقد الان والذى هناك  من يطالب بالانتظار وهناك من يطالب بالرد بقوة عليهم حتى لا يتجروا ولكن  الفريق رد خلال الاجتماع بان الرد لن يكون مثل كل مرة السكوت فالوطن اكبر  من جماعتهم  من جماعتهم ....


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> عاااااااااااااااااااااجل
> ===========
> اللواء العصار قى مداخلة هاتفية على قناة الحياة
> اذا صدر الحكم غدا بحل الجمعية التأسيسة للدستور فهذا سيؤدى الى بطلان قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى باعادة مجلس الشعب
> ...





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اجل جدا " ننفــرد ما حدث فى كواليــس حفلـة تخريج الكليــات والمعاهد العسكريـــة ...
> 
> السيــد الفريــق سامى عنــان يظهر غضبــه ولا يعطى التحية العسكريــة  لمحمد مرســى ويقف فقط للسلام والابتسامة  اثناء حفل الكليات والمعاهد  العسكرية
> 
> ...


*أهو هو ده الكلام بس يا رب يتنفذ *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (10 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أهو هو ده الكلام بس يا رب يتنفذ *





علي رايك
طوبه علي طوبه خلي العركه منصوبه :t33:


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يوليو 2012)

*نباء غير مؤكدة عن أن مجلس الشعب هاينعقد غداً لمدة نصف ساعة ليس لشئ سوي اصدار قرارات بسحب الشرعية من المجلس العسكري واحلاله
  ثم يأتي قرار رئيس الجمهورية بتعيين اللواء عباس مخيمر المتقاعد برئاسة  المجلس العسكري الجديد والذى تم استدعائه اليوم لمكتب الإرشاد بصورة طارئة .
  وتعيين رئيس جديد للمخابرات العامة من خارج القطاع المخابراتي*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يوليو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EgUug91hvt8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thunder Coptic (10 يوليو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *نباء غير مؤكدة عن أن مجلس الشعب هاينعقد غداً لمدة نصف ساعة ليس لشئ سوي اصدار قرارات بسحب الشرعية من المجلس العسكري واحلاله
> ثم يأتي قرار رئيس الجمهورية بتعيين اللواء عباس مخيمر المتقاعد برئاسة  المجلس العسكري الجديد والذى تم استدعائه اليوم لمكتب الإرشاد بصورة طارئة .
> وتعيين رئيس جديد للمخابرات العامة من خارج القطاع المخابراتي*




اوباااااااااااااااا
تستاهل ياطنطاوي انتا اللي ركبت الكلاب الكرسي 
استحمل عضهم :spor2:


----------



## Abd elmassih (10 يوليو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *نباء غير مؤكدة عن أن مجلس الشعب هاينعقد غداً لمدة نصف ساعة ليس لشئ سوي اصدار قرارات بسحب الشرعية من المجلس العسكري واحلاله
> ثم يأتي قرار رئيس الجمهورية بتعيين اللواء عباس مخيمر المتقاعد برئاسة  المجلس العسكري الجديد والذى تم استدعائه اليوم لمكتب الإرشاد بصورة طارئة .
> وتعيين رئيس جديد للمخابرات العامة من خارج القطاع المخابراتي*


*مش بالسهوله دى المجلس العثكرى مش غبى للدرجه دى ليسلم كده بسهوله 
*


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أهو هو ده الكلام بس يا رب يتنفذ *


لن يحدث شىء
الا اذا تم المساس بالمؤسسة العسكرية وهذا احتمال صعب الان


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يوليو 2012)

*بلاغ للنائب العام يطالب بالتحقيق مع رئيس الجمهورية بسبب مجلس الشعب

الثلاثاء، 10 يوليو 2012 - 03:52

كتب حازم عادل
تقدم رمضان عبد الحميد محمود، المتحدث الإعلامى لحزب الوطن المصرى تحت التأسيس، ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود يطالب فيه بالتحقيق مع الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بشأن قراره رقم 11 لسنة 2012 بعودة مجلس الشعب المنحل لممارسة مهامه، وإلغاء القرار رقم 350 لسنة 2012 بحل المجلس الذى أصدره المشير حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بناء على حكم المحكمة الدستورية الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 20 لسنة 34 قضائية دستورية، ومخالفة حكم المحكمة الدستورية.

وذكر البلاغ الذى حمل رقم 1968 بلاغات النائب العام، أن قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى بعودة مجلس الشعب المنحل بحكم المحكمة الدستورية ومتابعة عقد جلساته لحين الانتهاء من صياغة الدستور المصرى يعد انقضاضا على السلطة القضائية وانهيارا لدولة القانون وتحديا سافرا للدستور والمحكمة الدستورية العليا التى أقسم أمامها اليمين باحترام الدستور، ما يشكل جريمة عدم تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية المنصوص عليها فى المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات، والتى تقضى بحبس وعزل الموظف العام فى حالة عدم تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية التى تدخل فى اختصاصه.


وأوضح البلاغ، أن عودة مجلس الشعب لا تستند لأى مشروعية وهو عمل يتجاوز كل السلطات والدساتير، مشيرا إلى أن رئيس الجمهورية امتنع عن تنفيذ حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2012)

*ساويرس: مجلس الشعب باطل.. و"العسكري" هادئ أكثر من اللازم 
*​
*




​**
كتب : سهيلة حامد*​
*تعليقا  على قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي بعودة انعقاد مجلس الشعب، وصف رجل الأعمال  المهندس نجيب ساويرس مؤسس حزب المصريين الأحرار، مجلس الشعب بالباطل  والمنحل وغير الشرعي، مؤكدا أن حزبي المصريين الأحرار والوفد، قررا مقاطعة  جلسات المجلس، مشيرا إلى ضرورة احترام قرار المحكمة الدستورية العليا التي  تضم في عضوتها "أشرف وأنبل قضاة مصر"، حسب قوله. *​
*وبنبرة  يائسة، قال ساويرس فى مداخلة هاتفية من فرنسا لشبكة "سكاي نيوز آرابيا"  إنه كان يتمنى أن يكون مرسي رئيسا لكل المصريين لكنه تحدى باقى الـ 50 %  الذين لم يصوتوا له، و"بالتأكيد يرفضون قرار الرئيس". *​
*وحول  رد فعل المجلس العسكري بعد قرار الرئيس، قال ساويرس إن المجلس العسكري كان  "هادئا أكثر من اللازم، ربما رغبة من جانبه فى عدم الصدام مع رئيس  الجمهورية".*​

*الوطن​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2012)

*                 الكتاتنى يرفع جلسة البرلمان لحين البت فى حكم الدستورية ويؤكد احترام أحكام القضاء

                         الثلاثاء 10.07.2012 - 10:53 ص 







                                             محمد سعد الكتاتني 

             كتب محمود بسيوني          
          قرر  الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني، رئيس مجلس الشعب، رفع الجلسة العامة التي عقدت  صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء، لحين البت في تنفيذ حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا.

وفى بداية الجلسة، تلا الكتاتني حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم دستورية  قانون مجلس الشعب الذي جرت على أساسه الانتخابات البرلمانية.

وأكد الكتاتني خلال الجلسة احترام مجلس الشعب لأحكام القضاء ومبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ومؤسسات الدولة.

وكان المجلس الشعب برئاسة الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني عقد جلسته الأولى صباح  اليوم عقب قرار رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسي بعودته لممارسة عمله.

 *
*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2012)

*متظاهرو الإخوان يعتدون بالضرب على النائب حمدى الفخرانى ويمزقون ملابسه*

* الثلاثاء، 10 يوليو 2012 - 14:10*
* صورة أرشيفية صورة أرشيفية*

* كتب محمد أسعد ـ تصوير دينا رومية*
* Add to Google*

* اعتدى عدد من المتظاهرين أمام مجلس الدولة والمؤيدين لقرار الدكتور محمد  مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بعودة عمل مجلس الشعب، بالضرب على النائب حمدى  الفخرانى، ومزقوا ملابسه أمام المجلس، وذلك عقب خروجه بعد انتهاء نظر جلسات  الطعون على قرار عودة المجلس.*

* من جانبهم تدخل رجال الشرطة وقوات الأمن المتواجدة أمام المجلس لتأمين  جلسات اليوم، وتمكنوا من تخليص النائب من أيدى المتظاهرين، وتبين إصابته  بجروح وخدوش بسيطة، وقام المتظاهرون بالهتاف ضده.*



* اليوم السابع*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2012)

*ردًا على انعقاد الشعب.."محلى كوم حمادة" يعقد جلسته برغم حكم "الإدارية" بحل المجالس المحلية*

*                  10-7-2012  *

*



*
* صورة من محضر اجلسة كوم حمادة​*​
*                  قام  نحو 30 عضوًا بمجلس محلي كوم حمادة بالبحيرة، بعقد  جلسة في الساحة  الخارجية لمبني مجلس المدينة ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، برغم  قرار المحكمة  الإدارية بحل المجالس المحلية، وذلك ردًا علي انعقاد جلسة  مجلس الشعب اليوم  بالرغم من حكم المحكمة الدستورية بحل الشعب. *

* تمت دعوة أكبر الأعضاء سنًا لإدارة الجلسة التي لم تستغرق سوي 15  دقيقة،  قاموا خلالها بالموافقة علي تحديد عقد جلسة إجراءات  يوم الخميس  المقبل  لانتخاب رئيس المجلس والوكيلين. *

* أكد إبراهيم محمد الفقي عضو مجلس محلي سابق، انعقاد الجلسة الأولي  للمجلس  المحلي لكوم حمادة، بالرغم من حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري بحل المجالس   المحلية، جاء تنفيذا لما أشار إليه الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي في خطابة   بجامعة القاهرة، بشأن ضرورة عودة المجالس المنتخبة. *

* وقال الفقي لـ"بوابة الأهرام": إن الجميع التزم بحكم الإدارية في 28  يونيو  الماضي والذي قضي بحل المجالس المحلية، ولم يطعن علية أحد، مؤكدا أن  عقد  مجلس الشعب لجلسته صباح اليوم علي الرغم من حكم الدستورية ببطلانه، دفع   أعضاء محلي كوم حمادة إلي عقد جلسة اليوم. *

* وأضاف أنه تم اختيار عبدالقادر محمود القبلاني أكبر الأعضاء سنا لإدارة   الجلسة والذي قدم التهنئة للرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية، وشكره   علي قراره الشجاع بعودة المجالس المنتخبة، مشيرا إلي عمل محضر بالجلسة   وتقديم طلب إلي رئيس المدنية لتجهيز قاعة المجلس لعقد جلسة الإجراءات   الخميس المقبل، مع عودة أمانة المجلس والسكرتارية إلي العمل.*

*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2012)

*هيئة الدستورية" تنسحب بعد اتهام محامى الإخوان لها بـ"التزوير"*
* الثلاثاء، 10 يوليو 2012 *





* انسحبت هيئة المحكمة الدستورية من على منصة المحكمة، بعد أن وجه لها ناصر   الحافى، محامى الإخوان المسلمين، اتهاماً صريحاً بالتزوير، وانتقدها   لإصرارها على مواصلة نظر قضية حل مجلس الشعب، والحكم فيها بالرغم من طلبه   بردها.*

* كانت المحكمة قد سمحت لدفاع مقدمى الطعون والخصوم فيها بالتعقيب على بعضهم   البعض. وقال ناصر الحافى، إنه يدفع بانعدام انعقاد المحكمة مرة أخرى، حيث   يصطدم انعقادها بالمادة 146 من قانون المرافعات، فلا يجوز بعد طلب الرد أن   يتم الاستماع إلى تعقيب الدفاع، إلا أن المحكمة حاولت إيقافه بعد سيل من   الاتهامات لها بالتزوير فرفض، مما دفع أحد الجمهور الحاضرين فى الجلسة إلى   النداء على القضاة بأن هذا يعد إهانة للمحكمة وتجاوزا، واضطرت الهيئة إلى   الدخول لغرفة المداولة للنطق بالحكم.*

*  اليوم السابع*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2012)

*صحف أجنبية: مصر «لم تجد حاكمها الحقيقي».. و«العسكري» يُحذّر الرئيس*



* Tue, 10/07/2012*







* اهتمت الصحف الأجنبية الصادرة، الثلاثاء، بتداعيات قرار الدكتور محمد مرسي،  رئيس الجمهورية، بعودة البرلمان المنتخب، تزامنا مع إصدار بيان المجلس  العسكري الذي أكد أهمية سيادة القانون والدستور حفاظًا على مكانة الدولة.*
* قالت صحيفة «لوس أنجلوس تايمز» الأمريكية إن مصر «لم تجد حاكمها الحقيقي  حتى الآن»، في ظل استمرار الصراع بين الرئيس والجيش والقضاء، قائلةً إنه  «لا أحد يعرف من يدير البلاد في الوقت الحالي وسط تضارب القرارات  والقوانين».*
* وتابعت الصحيفة: «الصراع بين الرئيس الجديد والقادة العسكريين أصبح متوترًا  وأكثر غموضًا وترك الكثير من المصريين في حالة من الفوضى والارتباك  السياسي حول من يدير البلاد في الوقت الحالي»، مشيرةً إلى تساؤل المصريين  عن مصير القانون وقرارات المحاكم التي «ينتهكها» الرئيس، على حد تعبير  الصحيفة.*
* وأوضحت الصحيفة أن الدافع الحقيقي وراء هذا النضال هو «محاولة من الرئيس  المدني المنتخب لإضعاف قبضة الجيش الذي طالت سيطرته على البلاد لمدة 6 عقود  ويفتح الباب على مصراعيه لترى مصر عصر الإسلام السياسي الذي تود جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين تطبيقه في مصر، والذي يعتقد المجلس العسكري أنه يهدد  مكانة مصر الدولية ويهدد مصالحهم الشخصية والتجارية»، حسب الصحيفة.*
* وذكرت الصحيفة أن هذا الوضع تسبب في وجود زخم سياسي في الشارع المصري  لاسيما بين مؤيد ومعارض، وحتى على الساحات الحزبية تدعم بعض القوى الثورية  قرار الرئيس الذي تراه إيجابيًا، بينما سخطت بعض التيارات على هذا القرار  معتقدة أنه خرق لقوة القانون.*
* فيما رأت صحيفة «جارديان» البريطانية أن جنرالات المجلس العسكري «يحذرون  الرئيس مرسي باحترام الدستور»، وهي المرة الأولى التي يرد فيها المجلس  العسكري على مرسوم رئاسي من «مرسي» يأمر بعودة البرلمان، مضيفةً أنه رغم  التداعيات المحتملة بعد قرار «مرسي» والشعور بالقلق من المواجهة بين  الإخوان المسلمين والمجلس العسكري، فإن المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي، رئيس  المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، أظهر للجميع أنه على علاقة جيدة مع الرئيس  مرسي في حفل تخريج عسكري، الإثنين.*
* أما صحيفة «وول استريت جورنال» الأمريكية فقالت إن عقد جلسة مجلس الشعب  بناء على قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي بعودة البرلمان، بمثابة «تحد كبير لسلطة  أعلى محكمة في مصر ويطلق العنان لمعركة قادمة بين الطرفين»، ويهدد بموجة من  عدم الاستقرار شبيهة بتلك التي عاشتها مصر خلال الفترة الانتقالية التي  استمرت 17 شهرًا ودمرت الاقتصاد، حسب تعبيرها.*
* وأضافت الصحيفة أن استئناف البرلمان لجلساته يمهد الطريق لجولة من الصراع  بين الرئيس، الذي أعاد البرلمان، والمحكمة التي أصرت على صحة قرارها،  مضيفةً أن قرار المحكمة بصحة حل البرلمان يعتبر «أحدث حلقة من الصراع بين  الرئيس محمد مرسي والقيادة العسكرية».*
* واعتبرت الصحيفة أنه «من غير الواضح ما إذا كان سيتم معالجة المأزق، إذا ما  استنفدت الحلول السياسية، وهو ما يهدد الأمر بتمديد الفترة الانتقالية  التي دمرت الاقتصاد المصري وكثير من مفاصل الدولة»، مضيفةً أن الجيش وجماعة  الإخوان حاولا إظهار وجه التعاون بينهما، فقد تم تصوير الرئيس مرسي، وهو  يبتسم ويتحدث إلى المشير حسين طنطاوي، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة،  والذين حكموا مصر خلال المرحلة الانتقالية في حفل تخريج دفعة عسكرية.*
* فيما ذكرت صحيفة «نيويورك تايمز» الأمريكية أن عملية الإطاحة برؤساء  ديكتاتوريين عبر العالم العربي ومسألة وصول الإسلاميين إلى سدة الحكم،  أجبرت الولايات المتحدة على إعادة تقييم حساباتها الماضية بشأن من هو  حليفها، ومن يشكل مصدر إزعاج لها مما خلق نوعاً من الحيرة والارتباك داخل  نفوس بعض الأمريكيين.*
* وأضافت الصحيفة أنه بالنسبة لواشنطن فإن إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي باراك  أوباما تتحرك وفقًا للآثار الناتجة عن ثورات الربيع العربي وتعيد تقييماتها  السابقة لتدرك الوضع الراهن، مشيرة إلى أنه في أعقاب قرار الرئيس المصري  محمد مرسي بإعادة البرلمان للعمل هرولت من أجل إدراك هذه الاستراتيجية  الجديدة.*
* أما مجلة «إيكونوميست» البريطانية، فقالت إن قرار مرسي بعودة البرمان هو  «أول اختبار شامل للرئاسة المدنية في مصر» بعد تحجيم صلاحيات الرئيس على  أيدي جنرالات المجلس العسكري، مضيفةً أن «مرسي» بدأ مواجهة مع الجيش بعد  قرار عودة البرلمان الذي يهيمن عليه الإسلاميون، وذلك بعد 10 أيام فقط بعد  توليه منصب الرئاسة.*
* وأوضحت المجلة أن قرار «مرسي» يلغي قرار المجلس العسكري ولكنه لا ينقض قرار  المحكمة الدستورية العليا التي قضت بعدم دستورية قانون الانتخابات، موضحةً  أن مرسي يريد عودة نواب البرلمان إلى حين الانتهاء من الدستور الجديد، ثم  يتم إجراء انتخابات برلمانية جديدة.*


* المصرى اليوم*
​


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)

انا زهقت من الراجل الممل اللى اسمه الكتاتنى , بجد تمسكه بالسلطة طفولى واستفزازى لأبعد الحدود !


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

*المحكمة الدستورية تقرر وقف قرار رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

*فعلاً عرضوا الخبر على تلفزيون الميادين عاجل .*
*المحكمة توقف القرار *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2012)

* وهو المنتظر ..
يا ترى بقى رئيسنا هيحترم القرار ولا هنشوف صراع بين السلطات ؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2012)

*المحكمة الدستورية العليا اوقفت القرار

هتحترم احكام المحكمة ولا هتنقضها تانى يا مورسى ؟ 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

*صفعة جديدة للأخوان ...*
*قررت المحكمة الدستورية، برئاسة المستشار ماهر البحيرى، وقف تنفيذ القرار الجمهورى رقم 11 لسنة 2012، الخاص بعودة مجلس الشعب، واستمرار حكم المحكمة القاضى بحل مجلس الشعب وعدم دستوريته.*
*وفور النطق بالحكم هتف الحاضرون ضد المرشد والإخوان المسلمين، كما قاموا بغناء النشيد الوطنى، وكان من بين الحضور المخرج خالد يوسف، والكاتبة شاهندة مقلد، وأبو العز الحريرى وعدد آخر من القوى السياسية، التى وقفت ضد القرار بعودة مجلس الشعب.*

*السؤال الآن :*
*هل سيقوم مرسى بحل المحكمة الدستورية العليا ؟*
*أيامكوا عسسسسل ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

*المرة دى الدنيا واضحة بلا لبس ...*
*واستمرار حكم المحكمة القاضى بحل مجلس الشعب وعدم دستوريته.*

*وهذا يعنى أن الحكم سارى بأثر رجعى*
*ويمتد آثره الى المجلس الحالى ...*
*وكل عام وانتم ...*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2012)

*يلا فى ستين داهية

عقبال مرسى نفسه ميتشال ويجلنا رئيس يليق بمقام مصر  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صفعة جديدة للأخوان ...*
> *قررت المحكمة الدستورية، برئاسة المستشار ماهر البحيرى، وقف تنفيذ القرار الجمهورى رقم 11 لسنة 2012، الخاص بعودة مجلس الشعب، واستمرار حكم المحكمة القاضى بحل مجلس الشعب وعدم دستوريته.*
> *وفور النطق بالحكم هتف الحاضرون ضد المرشد والإخوان المسلمين، كما قاموا بغناء النشيد الوطنى، وكان من بين الحضور المخرج خالد يوسف، والكاتبة شاهندة مقلد، وأبو العز الحريرى وعدد آخر من القوى السياسية، التى وقفت ضد القرار بعودة مجلس الشعب.*
> 
> ...



*الأخوان ممكن تعمل اى حاجة ..... ومرسى تحت امرهم*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

*يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد*



*بل يسقط الحكم الدينى ..... افسد انواع الحكم فى التاريخ*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأخوان ممكن تعمل اى حاجة ..... ومرسى تحت امرهم*


* يعملوا اللى يعملوه ...قُضى الأمر ...*
*مش راح يسقط حُكم العسكر ...للمرة الثالثة على التوالى*
*حرررررررررررررفية ومعلمين *


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2012)

*مرسى نسى انه موظف عام وهو مجرد رئيس للسلطة النفيذية وعليه الانصياع لاحكام القضاء كاملة بدون مناقشة

ومفكر ان المرشد الكلب هيبقى فوق الدولة المصرية 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

*نكتة الموسم وكل موسم ...*
*الكتاتنى يحيل حكم محكمة دستورية الى محكمة النقض !!!*
*ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد فى ناس مش فاهمة*
*قاعدة تحكم مصر ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

*محامي الإخوان: سنرد هيئة المحكمة الدستورية.. وحكمها والعدم سواء *


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2012)

*بكرة المرشد يقولوا حل المحكمة يا مورسى

يقوله اوامرك يا بيه 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *بكرة المرشد يقولوا حل المحكمة يا مورسى*
> 
> *يقوله اوامرك يا بيه *


*وما هي نتيجة هكذا فعل ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

*أنباء عن كلمة يلقيها الرئيس محمد مرسي بعد قليل

هل سيصدر قرار بحل المحكمة الدستورية ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (10 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنباء عن كلمة يلقيها الرئيس محمد مرسي بعد قليل
> 
> هل سيصدر قرار بحل المحكمة الدستورية ؟؟؟؟*




اوحل المجلس العسكري


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2012)

*معتقدش انه ليه سيادة على القضاء 
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (10 يوليو 2012)

غبي ويعملها


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

*أكد المهندس حمدي الفخراني في لقاء ببرنامج الحقيقة على قناة "دريم2" أن من اعتدى عليه من الإخوان، متهما الإخوان بأن لديهم ميليشيات، لافتا إلى أن من اعتدوا عليه قالوا له "انته عايز تغير البرلمان ده عشان فيه إسلاميين وعايز تجيب برلمان فيه ليبراليين كفار"، وأشار إلى أن أحد المتظاهرين قال له " انته مكنتش تقدر تفتح فمك في عهد مبارك وعهد الحرية بتاع الدكتور محمد مرسي خلاك تتكلم*


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنباء عن كلمة يلقيها الرئيس محمد مرسي بعد قليل
> 
> هل سيصدر قرار بحل المحكمة الدستورية ؟؟؟؟*


لو فكر يعمل كدة تبقى النهاية
كل قرار قضائى يصدر ضد توجية الاخوان يتم حل محكمتة ولااية
اعتقد يبقى انتحار لو فكر كدة
اكيد دلوقت مستشارين لاخوان قاعدين يفكروا هايردوا ازاى وباية على القرار


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

*رفض الدكتور ياسر على، القائم بأعمال المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، التعليق على الحكم الذي أصدرته المحكمة الدستورية العليا بشأن إلغاء قرار الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب، وقال في تصريحات صحفية: لا أستطيع أن أعلق الآن وربما يتحدد الرد في وقت لاحق.

وأكد "علي" أنه لا معلومات لديه بشأن إمكانية اللجوء لاستفتاء شعبيّ على عودة مجلس الشعب.

كده سيكون شعار الأخوان (الزيت والرز هو الحل)*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *معتقدش انه ليه سيادة على القضاء *


*لأ ممكن ...بس دى عايزة واحد زى جمال عبد الناصر*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2012)

*جتك استفتاء فى دماخك انت وهو 

هى ناقصة 

اظهروا كدا وبانوا على اصلكم يا زبالة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2012)

> *لأ ممكن ...بس دى عايزة واحد زى جمال عبد الناصر*


*يا عبود هو مورسى دا شخصية اصلا

دا دلدول *


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ممكن ...بس دى عايزة واحد زى جمال عبد الناصر*


وهو محمد مرسى شبة عبد الناصر
دة شبة الشاويش عطية  هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

*أستفتاء شعبى على حكم محكمة ؟؟*
*دة أحنا بنهرج بقى ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستفتاء شعبى على حكم محكمة ؟؟*
> *دة أحنا بنهرج بقى ...*



*احنا بقالنا 18 شهر بنهرج ..... ايه الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يا عبود هو مورسى دا شخصية اصلا*


*كرئيس جمهورية من حقه أعادة تشكيل المحكمة الدستورية العليا ومحكمة النقض...*
*هما سابوه يلعب شوية ويفرح ويهللوا له ..*
*كدة هيبدأ حكمه بمذبحة للقضاء ..والدنيا مش فى صالحه خالص*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

*الجزيرة: مستشار الرئيس: حكم الدستورية بوقف تنفيذ قرار الرئيس منعدم لعدم الاختصاص*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *احنا بقالنا 18 شهر بنهرج ..... ايه الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟*


*الجديد ان رمضان داخل علينا ..والمسلسلات الكوميدى شحة حبتين السنة دى *


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2012)

*يا ابو الكباتن انت ملكش دخل انت موظف عام

احكام القضاء فوق دماخك هتتنفذ غصب عنك ملكش دخل فيها

والقانون يعاقب اى موظف عام عن الامتناع عن تنفيذ احكام القضاء


نفذ يا موظف 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

*الصحفية رشا عزب: الاخوان ضربوا سميرة ابراهيم ورضا عبدالعزيز ثم نجاد البرعى وحمدى الفخرانى وأخيرا ابو العز الحريرى .. *


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

*الحل الوحيد مع الإخوان هو هرس جماجمهم ، ووجود مادة دستورية للأسف افتقدها دستورنا الجديد بعد بقائها 30 عاماً تنص على إعدام كل منتسب لهذه الجماعة العميلة الإرهابية الخائنة .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

*الخضيري : رئيس الجمهورية من حقه اصدار قرار اخر بعودة مجلس الشعب مرة اخرى 

البلهاء ملو البلد .....*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الخضيري : رئيس الجمهورية من حقه اصدار قرار اخر بعودة مجلس الشعب مرة اخرى *
> 
> *البلهاء ملو البلد .....*


 *احنا هنلعب ؟؟ :t17::smil15:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

*مصطفى بكرى: سيتم حبس مرسى لو رفض قرار الدستورية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

*أكد عبد المنعم عبد المقصود، محامى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والمتحدث باسم هيئة الدفاع، أن الحكم الذى أصدرته المحكمة الدستورية العليا بوقف قرار رئيس الجمهورية، محمد مرسى، بعودة البرلمان لجلساته مرة أخرى، وسحب القرار المسبق بحله، هو والعدم سواء، مشددًا أن هيئة الدفاع قامت برد المحكمة فلا يحق لها أن تصدر مثل هذا الحكم.

وقال عبد المقصود، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الهيئة طعنت على حكم الدستورية العليا باعتباره حكمًا معدومًا وقررت رد المحكمة بكامل تشكيلها، لثبوت عدم صلاحياتها بنظر المنازعة المرتبطة بالحكم المعدوم، مضيفًا، وعلى إثر ذلك خرجت المحكمة وفاجأتنا بحكمها الذى يعتبر "هو والعدم سواء بسواء".

ألا يعلم هذا الافوكاتو انه لا يجوز رد كامل الأعضاء ... بل البعض منها فقط 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2012)

*ميبنفعش يا حضرة المحامى ترد اعضاء المحكمة بالكامل يجوز لك لبعض افرادها ومسببة

لكن القرار الصادر هو قرار بكامل هيئة المحكمة الدستورية وواجب النفاذ 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2012)

*عاجل و مؤكد طنطاوي بيعمل خمسات ادام مقر الاخوان و مشغل اديك >تقول مخدتش *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

*أكد مصدر داخل مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المُسلمين، أن الرئيس محمد مُرسي، يُفكر في دعوة الشعب للاستفتاء على قرار عودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد.

 وأشار المصدر ، أن الرئيس ربما يُعلن عن ذلك خلال البيان الهام الذي سُلقيه للأمة بعد دقائق من الآن، وذلك في محاولة للخروج من الأزمة التي وضعته فيها المحكمة الدستورية العُليا، وفي نفس الوقت الالتزام بالوعد الذي قطعه على نفسه بعودة المؤسسات المُنتخبة من الشعب.
 جاء ذلك، استمراراً لردود الأفعال، عقب قرار المحكمة الدستورية العثليا، وقف تنفيذ قرار رئيس الجمهورية، الخاص بعودة مجلس الشعب.


الزيت والرز هو الحل .....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أكد مصدر داخل مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المُسلمين، أن الرئيس محمد مُرسي، يُفكر في ** .....*


*مكتب الأرشاد ؟؟*
*وظل يُفكر ويفُكر ؟؟*
*آآآآآه دة بيـــ .......وا علنى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *....و مشغل اديك >تقول مخدتش *


*طول عمرهم ناكرين للجميل ...:fun_lol:*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2012)

*اول مرة اشوف واحد لبدعو للاستفتاء  على تنفيذ حكم قضائى

العيب مش عليه العيب على شعب جاهل جايب واحد من الشارع يحكمنا 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اول مرة اشوف واحد لبدعو للاستفتاء  على تنفيذ حكم قضائى
> 
> العيب مش عليه العيب على شعب جاهل جايب واحد من الشارع يحكمنا
> *



*سيتم الحكم ضد هذا القرار أيضا ...... بعدم دستوريته ...... فعلا رئيس عبيط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2012)

*اهااا هيحاول يستنجد بشعب الاخوان بالطرق المعتاده فى كل استفتاء وانتخاب والنتيجه معروفه مقدماً علشان ف الاخر يقول الشعب عاوز كده والقضاء والعسكر دول اعداء الثوره والاراده الشعبيه
يا رب صبرنا ..*


----------



## V mary (10 يوليو 2012)

* ولو عمل استفتاء قبل النتيجة هيقول لو الاستفاء نتيجته طلعت ان الشعب مش عايز المجلس هيبقي مزور وتتطلع مليونات بالعافية الشعب يريد مجلس الشعب حاجة بقت تقرف​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

*نفى الدكتور ياسر على، القائم بأعمال المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، ما تردد عن إلقاء الدكتور محمد مرسى خطابا للشعب المصرى اليوم، الثلاثاء، يذاع فى التليفزيون المصرى، للتعليق على حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بوقف قراره بعودة البرلمان المنحل*
*نفسى مرة نقرا خبر ما يتمش تكديبه بعدها بنص ساعة *
*إييييييية ..مادايم الا وجه الله ... *


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أكد مصدر داخل مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المُسلمين، أن الرئيس محمد مُرسي، يُفكر في دعوة الشعب للاستفتاء على قرار عودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد.
> 
> وأشار المصدر ، أن الرئيس ربما يُعلن عن ذلك خلال البيان الهام الذي سُلقيه للأمة بعد دقائق من الآن، وذلك في محاولة للخروج من الأزمة التي وضعته فيها المحكمة الدستورية العُليا، وفي نفس الوقت الالتزام بالوعد الذي قطعه على نفسه بعودة المؤسسات المُنتخبة من الشعب.
> جاء ذلك، استمراراً لردود الأفعال، عقب قرار المحكمة الدستورية العثليا، وقف تنفيذ قرار رئيس الجمهورية، الخاص بعودة مجلس الشعب.
> ...


كآن يوعد بآلمستطآع ..!
ثم إن حكم محكمة يتعملهـ إستفتآء ..!!

هم بيلآعبونآ أستغمآية :new6: ..




*.،*
​


----------

